#ubuntu-fi 2011-08-15
<reject> quq kuu
<Wolde> Jeps
<reject> on toi alkoholi vaan mahtavaa ainetta
<Wolde> Voimme kaiketi siirtyä keskustelemaan tästä #ubuntu-fi-offtopic puolelle =)
<reject> aika hyvä :D
<reject> ubuntu meinaan
<rhkfin> Tuleeko uhreja jos dd:llä kopioi osion sisällön isommalle osiolle, eli tuleeko uusi, isompi osio kokonasuudessaan käyttöön?
<bioterror> en usko että tulee
<Sickki> ei tule
<Sickki> gpartedia käyttöön
<mjr> ei tapaa tulla suorilta joo
<Echramath> Onko se erityinen osio?
<mjr> useille fs:ille voi sanoa että laajeneppa tohon
<mjr> gpartedillä varmaan, mut extN:lle voi sanoa ihan vaan "resize2fs /dev/partitio"
<mjr> unmountattuna
<rhkfin> mjr: eli 1) luo osiot kohdelevylle 2) kopioi dd:llä 3) kerro että kasvaa täyttämään tyhjän tilan?
<mjr> niin
<Echramath> Jos kopioi fileet, tulee defragmentointi samassa.
<Echramath> Tietty se ei välttämättä nykyään ole muutenkaan ongelma.
<mjr> oho, niinjoo, nykyään resize2fs toimi mountattunakin ext3:lle ja 4:lle
<rhkfin> vau
<czr> toimi lvm2:sta lahtien online
<czr> eli about 10 vuotta or so.
<ath> Tietääkös joku, mistä asetetaan Gnome 3:n $path, se kun ei tottele default shellin asetuksia?
<Olotila> onko 10.04 ja 10.10 versioilla paljon eroa?
<Olotila> olen hommaamassa kirjaa jossa on 1010, mutta meinaan käyttää 10.04
<Sysi> 10.04 on LTS, 10.10:ssä on uudempaa softaa
<Sysi> ei mitään kovin radikaalia eroa pitäis
<Olotila> mites työpöytä
<Sysi> sama
<Olotila> just
<Olotila> hyvä
<DL_> Mitä toi lts tarkoittaa?
<Lynoure> long term support
<Sysi> pitempään tuettu, tulee turvallisuuspäivityksiä ja bugikorjauksia pitempään
<Lynoure> pidemmän aikaa tuettu
<Sysi> !lts
<lubotu3> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<DL_> No mikäs sit toi 11.04lts on?
<DL_> ei ole currentti?
<mjr> 11.04lts:ää ei ole olemassa
<mjr> se on vain 11.04
<DL_> Ompas sekavaa
<ighea> nii, kuten yllä seisoo se on 10.04lts
<Sysi> on 10.04 LTS, 11.04, 11.10, ja tuleva 12.04 LTS
<Sysi> 11.10 myös tuleva, 10.10 on edellistä LTS:ää seuraava
<shanttu> tervehdys. toimiiko porukalla soundcloud? ei lähde edes biisi pyörimään firefoxilla tai chromella
<elias_a> Mikä se sellanen on?
<elias_a> shanttu: Mikä tuo soundcloud on?
<shanttu> vaikka tuo biisi http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,291756.0.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/vrX53P -> [HOW TO]: problemi con Flash (Ubuntu 32bit)
<shanttu> ah sori http://soundcloud.com/namito/pommegranate
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/CogBWG -> Pommegranate by Namito! on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
<shanttu> eli amatöörien ja vähän tunnetuimpien biisejä streamina
<pesasa> Kyllä mulla ainakin soi.
<shanttu> hmm
<pesasa> FF5
<shanttu> FF5 täälläkin
<Sysi> varmista että on flashplugin-installer asennettuna ja että swfdec tai gnash ei oo
<elias_a> Merkillistä....
<elias_a> Tosta osoitteesta kuuluu sellainen samanlainen ääni, joka nykyään kuuluu teinikorolloista...
<shanttu> libflashplayer.so,     Shockwave Flash 10.3 r183
<shanttu> elias_a, äläs nyt =)
<elias_a> Minä kun olen luullut, että se on yhdistelmä rikkinäisiä laakereita, moottoreita ym :P
<shanttu> elias_a, teinicorollojen soundi on ns "juustoa"
<elias_a> 32-bittinen 11.10 ja Adoben poro-flash -> soi.
<elias_a> Mä oon pudonnut näistä kuvioista jo ekan rap-aallon jälkeen....
<elias_a> Nippa nappa olen suonut itselleni sen oikeuden taas, että kitaran ja vahvistimen välissä saa olla muutakin kuin suora piuha :P
<Sysi> shanttu: toimiiko esim youtube?
<shanttu> Sysi, kyllä vain
<shanttu> Jaahas. Syy selvisi: Flashblock addon.
<Sysi> heh
<shanttu> Ei kysynyt tuossa kohtaa mitään
<tabasko> hei, mites rsyncillä
<tabasko> jos kovalevyllä on tiedostoja ja vain tietyt samannimiset muuttuneet tiedostot halutaan vaihtaa, tekeekö rsync sen suoraan?
<tabasko> eli jos se huomaa että kohteessa oleva filu on eri, se dellaa sen ja korvaa sillä uudella?
<tabasko> --delete?
<tale> tabasko: Rsync on hyvin monipuolinen ja luultavasti tuonkin mitä haluat saa sillä tehtyä, kun tutkii man-sivua ja keksii miten.
<tale> tabasko: Tuo "vain tietyt tiedostot" saat luettelemalla ne tiedostossa ja --files-from=tiedostonimi pistää rsyncin käsittelemään vain ne.
<tale> tabasko: Loppu vaatimuksistasi taitaa hoitua rsync -av LÄHDE KOHDE -komennolla.
<shanttu> millaisella scriptillä voisin ajaa usb-äänikortin bootloaderin uusiksi käynnistettäessä? dmesg ilmoittaa set_reset - 1 ja set_reset -0, registering jonka jälkeen heti deregistering
<shanttu> alsa force-reload auttaa saman tien
<Iltsu> nyt ku tarvis enemmä alkaa reissaan läppäri kainalos ni kryptasin siitä levyt (truecrypt osas windowsilla tehdä ten jo valmiille systeemil), kaveri innostu täst mut truecrypt ei näköjää osaa tehä vastaavaa temppuu linux-puolel et olisko jotai supervinkkii antaa johonki suuntaa et vois kryptata linux-läppärin datat ilman uudellee masentamist
<Finnish> Mikä ois hyvä RSS-reader?
<quarternote> Liferea tai Akregator...
<Finnish> Akregator asennettu, tää on hyvä
<Mirv> varmasti juuri tällä hetkellä kanavaa lukee joku, jolla kaksi sisäkkäisesti mountattua NFS-jakoa aiheuttaa Ubuntun sammumiseen ongelman (ei sammu), mutta on keksinyt ratkaisun
<mjr> apropoo olis kivaa jos nfs ei menis helposti jurnuun yritettäessä lukea (ison) tiedoston alkupäätä ko loppupäätä tallennetaan samalta clientiltä
<Mirv> toinen vaihtoehto olisi että tietää nohiden olevan Linux-clienteillä ihan turvallinen ja hyvä vaihtoehto
<ighea> sshfs 8D
<Mirv> kun on tuollainen ihana huomautus "However, some NFS clients do not cope well with this situation as, for instance, it is then possible for two files in the one apparent filesystem to have the same inode number. " nohide:lla
<Mirv> ja "but it should be used with due care, and only after confirming that the client system copes with the situation effectively."
<Mirv> yritä nyt tuosta ottaa selvää mitä voi levähtää jos sitä käyttää
<Mirv> ighea: toimisi, jos olisi NFS:ää jakavassa laitteessa riittävästi ytyä, mutta kun 500MHz ARM ei ilmeisesti ole
<Mirv> sshfs:n yli ei mene kuin pari megaa sekunnissa tuolla
<ighea> pitää ruveta kärsivälliseksi x)
#ubuntu-fi 2011-08-16
<DL_> Ainakin TL-WN321G usb-wlan toimii windows xp:ssä tuli 100%/100% yhteys tukiasemaan. Sit kokeillaan mitä tää vanha läppäri sanoo ubuntu 11.04:stä livenä ilman asennusta.
<DL_> Woehan veenus
<DL_> Tää sai luotua heti ekalla kerralla yhteyden wlaniin
<DL_> :D
<ighea> kyllä siihenkin joku korjaus vielä keksitään!
<DL_> *doh*
<DL_> Ubuntu sit jumiutu  :(
<DL_> Asennuksen jälkeen pyysi käynnistymään uudestaan ja sit se jäi jumiin
<DL_> Checkin for running unattended-upgrades: *asking all remaining processes to terminate [ok]
<DL_> Toi oli vika rivi minkä se teki
<Tm_T> eli ei sammunut loppuun?
<DL_> niin
<DL_> Muuten kaikki [ok] mitä tos tuli
<Tm_T> antoiko asennuslevyn jo ulos?
<DL_> joo
<DL_> Sammutin virrat tuosta ja käynnistin uudestaan uudestaan niin nyt on pelkkä violetti tausta ilman mitään logoja tai tekstiä. Eikä kovalevyn valo vilku. Tais jämähtää käynnistykseen.
<ath> Teestä vois tehdä viinäjääteetä.
<ath> ä->a
<Tm_T> ath: väärä kanava?
<Tm_T> DL_: hmmm, jännää, melkein kehottaisin tarkistamaan kiintolevyn kunnon (siihen mulla loppuukin ideat)
<ath> Oho, paska kone.
<ath> - ruma sana
<DL_> Tm_t: Toinen pakkosammutus ja uudelleen käynnistys niin nyt tuli grub valikko ja ubuntun kun valitsi lähti käynnistymään nätisti.
<DL_> Mjaaa nyt toi ilmoitti että minulla ei ole tarvittavaa rautaa ajaakseni unityä.
<DL_> Hohoo sain asennettua java pluginin selainta varten.  :P
<elias_a> Onko jollakulla hajua siitä miksi Moodlen versiot raahaavat niin paljon jäljessä Ubuntun repoissa?
<Sysi> voisin osoittaa syyttävällä sormella paketin ylläpitäjää
<bioterror> mikäpä ei laahaisi... ;)
<Sysi> kaikki bugiset uudet softat
<bioterror> aina voi sit taas katsoa debian stablea ja todeta miten cutting edge se ubuntu onkaan :---)
<Sysi> kaikki mikä stablessa on, toimii, ongelma on jos haluaa jotai mitä siinä ei oo
<elias_a> No on siinä aika iso gappi kun repoissa on 1.9.9.dfsg2-2 ja 2.1 on ulkona ollut jo hyvän aikaa.
<bioterror> ehkä ne on hypännyt 1.9.9:tä tonne 2.1:n
<bioterror> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=moodle no ei oo kyllä oneiricissakaan kuuminta hottia
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Lti1X3 -> Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- moodle
<bioterror> jos katsoo moodelen versiointia, niin se on vähän hassu
<bioterror> ihan kuin niillä olisi eri versiojakelusysteemit
<bioterror> on niinku 1.9, 2.0 ja 2.1 versiot
<elias_a> bioterror: MItä hassua tossa on?
<bioterror> noh, ubuntu tukee jakelua 1.9
<bioterror> ja ei se 1.9.9 niin kaukana ole tosta 1.9.13:ta
<bioterror> http://docs.moodle.org/dev/Moodle_1.9.9_release_notes on vain vuoden vanha ;)
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/GVQsL6 -> Moodle 1.9.9 release notes - MoodleDocs
<elias_a> Niissä 2.x on uusia onimaisuuksia joita jengi haluaa.
<bioterror> siinä on elias hyvä aukko pistää ppa pystyyn ja ottaa askel kohti MOTU-hommia
<Finnish> Unityn sivupalkki jäi päälle, miten sen saa "piiloon"?
<tuhoojabotti> Mulla on sillee, että se väistää ikkunoit.
<Finnish> No mulla se nyt jököttää tuossa ja firefoxissa ei pääse painamaan takaisin-nappia
<tuhoojabotti> Hoho
<tuhoojabotti> Bugaa!
<Finnish> No niin näyttös siltä!
<bioterror> ei muuta kuin pukiraporttia!
<elias_a> bioterror: Ei musta oo sellasiin hommiin.
<Iltsu> eiks ubuntun alternative asennus-cd:llä ollu iha oletuksen vaihtoehto et se lyö luksin sinne?
<Iltsu> tai mitä eroo alternative ja server asennusmedioil?
<elias_a> Iltsu: Alternatella voi asentaa myös ilman äksän käynnistämistä ja LTSP-asennuksen.
<mjr> on siellä joo luks-mahdollisuus (ei taida olla oletusasetus, jos sitä tarkoitat)
<Iltsu> nii siis tarkotin lähinnä ettei tarvii mitä äsuperkikkoja
<mjr> ei tarvi
<Iltsu> jos mä nyt meinaan asentaa ton mun nassin uusiksi luksin kans ni kumpi mahtais olla parempi?
<mjr> voi esmes laittaa koko levyn luks-kryptatuksi lvm:ksi (pl. /boot) ihan automagisk
<Iltsu> jeesh
<Iltsu> muutenki tarvii masentaa /boot usbi-tikulle ku typerä bios ei osaa bootata isoilta levyiltä :p
<mjr> mä en ole varma mitä se server-media tekee mutta kyllä se alternatella ainakin onnistuu
<Iltsu> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/preparing-to-install.html
<Iltsu> tossa noi näköjää selvittelee
<Iltsu> et ite asennusmedias ei näyttäs oelva mitää eroo muutak utoi kerneli mitä tse asentelee oletuksena
<Finnish> Onks mitään mahista saada tota unitya käynnistymään uudelleen ettei tarviis loggautua pihalle?
<MasterJ_> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<MasterJ_> sudo service gdm restart
<MasterJ_> ei noi ollukaan unityyn :(
<MasterJ_> unity --replace
<MasterJ_> tuo vois toimiakki
<Finnish> Edelleen vasen sivupalkki törröttää koko ajan esillä, ei mee piiloon
<Finnish> No nyt se sit hävis...
<Finnish> Vähän ihmeellinen...
<MasterJ_> jaksa edelleenkään tuota unitya käyttää ennen ku siinä o sopivat asetussäädöt sitä varten
<Iltsu> ompas tää super sekava
<Iltsu> siis tää luksin kanssa asentamine on jotenki kyl super sekavaa :D
<Iltsu> ku ei tää nyt tunnu käsittävän etten mä halua mitään kahen teran ext4 osiota tuohon
<Iltsu> vaa jollai järkevämmäl osioinnil
<Iltsu> plus et /bootin tarvii olla tolla yhel muistitikul
<ighea> tee käsin asentimen sijaan
<Iltsu> nii meinasin kans, mut sit en löytäny mistää mitää mikä avais mulle noita käsitteitä
<Iltsu> kaikki ohjeet ton kryptatun systeemin asentamisee oli vanhentuneit
<Iltsu> tai kaikki hyvännäköset
<Iltsu> vois jatkaa googlailuu
<ighea> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/System_Encryption_with_LUKS jos tietää mitä tekee niin tuolla on kaikki olennainen, jos taas ei niin ei kannata edes yrittää :P
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/pRye9A -> System Encryption with LUKS - ArchWiki
<Iltsu> joo
<Iltsu> oonha mä aika syväl pelis, mut tää tuntu jotenki menevä yli hilseen :D
<Iltsu> nonii, alko sujua ku sai vähä ohjetta nenän etee
<Iltsu> jahas mitäköhä sitte
<Iltsu> grubbi hyppii ruudulle mut sen jälkee jä ävilkuttelee kursoria
<Iltsu> jaa käynnisty se ku tarpeeks odotteli
<ighea> mimmoseen purnukkaan löit ja mihin aattelit varastoida salsakalan
<Iltsu> tommone atomi
<Iltsu> ja mä yritän muistaa vaan salasanan
<ighea> joo'o
<ighea> itse joskus kokeilin piruuttani salattuja osioita, mutta totesin että pläh
<czr_> läppäreissä käteviä
<ighea> käyttiksissä super-turvallinen automaattinen sisäänkirjautuminenkin käytössä nykyään poikkeuksetta ja muuta mukavaa
<czr_> tai no, liikuteltavissa koneissa.
<Iltsu> juu, läppärin windowsin salasin sen takia ku toi voi hukkua ku nyt alkaa roudaa sitä peesis
<Iltsu> ton nassin salasin nyt vaa säätämisen ilosta
<czr_> ja poliisin pelossa.
<czr_> mikä on ihan tervettä toki aina
<Iltsu> mitää en tunnusta ja kaveria en vasikoi
<ighea> poliisin pelossa pari kunnon upsia ja satunnaisgeneroitu salasana ainoastaan koneen muistissa :P
<czr_> vaihtuvassa osoitteessa toki
<czr_> kernel-moduulin sisällä
<czr_> kernelikään ei tiedä missä se on
<ighea> "ai te sammutitte sen? noh, sinne meni sitten..."
<czr_> yritin tuos joku aika takaperin miettiä AWS:lle jotain fiksua systeemiä millä pääsis tuohon
<czr_> et vois dropata kernelin/boot-osion sen jälkeen kun on buutannu
<czr_> siltä varalta et joku ruuttaa netin yli niin eivät voi muuttaa buutti"mediaa"
<Iltsu> eiks toi uefi boot meinaa sitä et ton pitäs osata käynnistää ittensä isoilt levyilt?
<czr_> mut ei. ei onnistu :-(. ellei käytä valmiita kerneleitä/kalikoita mut kuka sellaisia käyttäis
<czr_> teoriassa kyllä
<czr_> uefi valitettavasti pitää sisällään kaikkea muutakin ja vaatii toimivan acpi:n alle joten..
<Iltsu> joop
<Iltsu> "No bootable device"
<Iltsu> eli joudun edellee jatkaa ton muistitikku /bootin kans kikkailuu
<Iltsu> perseestä
<ighea> Iltsu: kai sulla on siinä atomissasi salasanat koneen käynnistymisessäkin?
<Sysi> tarvii olla osio GPT-osiotaululla ja efin osaava grub
<ighea> aika urakka starttia kun ensin bios-passu, sitten luks-passu ja kolmantena vielä sisäänkirjautuminen
<ighea> ja neljäntenä avataan vielä avainnippu ;)
<czr_> ja auta armias jos menee screensaverkin päälle vielä
<ighea> pittää toivoa että suspendi pelittää oikeasti =)
<czr_> tai on tahmainen näppis
<ighea> nii!
<Iltsu> ighea, toho en kyl oo lähteny :D
<czr_> itselleni riittää luks ja account
<ighea> Iltsu: no mitä hyötyä siitä sitten on x)
<ighea> kaikki mahdollinen laitteen jatkokäyttö pitää vesittää
<czr_> luks lähinnä tärkein mut ssh-avain toki myös
<czr_> ighea, sen takia kannattaa rakentaa aina pommi sisälle
<czr_> tosin myös rajoittaa matkustusta sen jälkeen
<ighea> :P
<czr_> ellei halua lisätä seikkailun määrää parilla desimaalilla
<czr_> btw, cd-levyjen rippaus ulkoisilla usb-cd-asemilla ei toimi kovin hyvin
<ighea> muoviräjähdettä sopivasti, pieni piiri.. kai se akku kivasti sitä jännitettä ulos antaa kun vähän konkille kerää?
<czr_> ainakaan tähän asti noilla mitä oon kokeillu. pieni bitti poikittain jossain ja cd-rom aseman "firmis" huutaa FFUUuuu aika hyvin
<ighea> *virtaa
<ighea> ääh
<ighea> väsy
<czr_> ei ne välttis anna jos on "smart" batteryjä
<ighea> aivan
<ighea> surkeus
<czr_> tosin osta sony, se räjähtää muutenkin
<czr_> ei tarvi muoviräjähdettä
<ighea> no, Sony, Fujitsu, HP ja Dell on ensimmäisinä "kierrä kaukaa"-listalla
<Iltsu> hyvii vinkkei
<czr_> hehe
<czr_> siinähän jääkin monta valmistajaa sit :-)
<czr_> fujitsu kyl on yks.. hyi.
<czr_> sony myös
<ighea> no Asus, Acer ja Lenovo...
<czr_> dellien kans on ollu ihan ok kun pysytelly business-malleissa, tosin en ole ostanu taas pariin vuoteen koneita joten en tiedä
<czr_> samsung?
<ighea> nii sekin
<czr_> lenovoa tekis mieli kyl kokeilla
<ighea> samsungilla naputtelen nytkin enkä muistanu yhtään X)
<czr_> acer/asus on kyl hyviä kun tietää et saa just sen verran mitä maksaa (eli ei hirveästi mitään) mut ei ainakaan maksa hirveästi
<ighea> juu
<Sysi> lenovot huononee kokoajan, idepadit on kai mrkettikoneiksi ihan ok
<czr_> se on sulautunu suhun
<czr_> idepad?
<ighea> asuksella on aika kiva noissa uusissa eeepc:ssä tuo 2 vuoden nouto- ja palautustakuu
<czr_> eiks kaikki huonone kokoajan kuitenkin
<ighea> tiedä sitten mitä se paperilla meinaa x)
<czr_> mut huononeeko noi enemmän kuin muut?
<czr_> ighea, meinaa et tulevat asentamaan windows phone 7:n siihen jos soitat ja tilaat huollon
<czr_> "meil on nää rescue-mediat täs"
<ighea> niin vähän pelkäsin
<czr_> vois olla villi arvaus kyl
<Sysi> czr_: idepadit on siis lenovon kuluttajamallistoa, thinkpadit alkaa olemaan jo muovisia
<czr_> 60% palautuksista on turhia, niin veikkaisin et palauttavat vaan imagen ja heittavät seuraavalle randomille asiakkaalle "vaihtokoneena"
<czr_> ja jos on oikeasti vika niin kyl se asiakas tuo sen takaisin uudestaan sit
<ighea> joo
<czr_> ah. tp:tä ajattelin kyl
<ighea> aika äkkiä sen vakavan rautaviankin paljastaa
<czr_> ighea, toki, 2 viikossa yleensä kun vänkää oikeiden ihmisten kans
<ighea> yleensähän nuo miniläppärit joko 1. räjähtää 2. pudotetaan
<czr_> imo dellillä oli jossain vaiheessa pikkurahalla sellainen "no questions asked" return policy
<czr_> tosin ei kuluttajille
<czr_> koska kuluttajat on tyhmiä eikä osaa mitään
<Sysi> thinkpad edget on kyllä hintaansa nähden vissiin aika mukavia kamppeita, vähän niinku välimalleja
<ighea> alienwaren vehkeisiin saa kans noita laatu-takuita
<czr_> ighea, voihan ne tippua sen takia et räjähtää kädessä
<czr_> alienware onkin tosi halpa
<ighea> 24h sisään vaihtavat uuteen
<ighea> x)
<czr_> lastattiin täyteen yksi tuos viime viikolla
<Sysi> alienwarehan on nykyään dellin
<czr_> tuli hintaa joku 7k
<czr_> kyl
<ighea> joo
<ighea> ei ne ihmisiä varten olekaan
<czr_> tosin olihan siinä läppärissä sit 16 gigaa muistia
<ighea> nimikin jo kertoo
<czr_> ja raid0:ssa kaksi ssd:tä
<ighea> no se onkin "läppäri"
<Sysi> jollaki vähän poltteli raha taskussa?
<czr_> "pitää saada kaksi fps:ää enemmän kun pelaa civia winessä"
<ighea> pöytäkone saranakannella ja painaa 10kg
<czr_> Sysi, ei me tietenkään sellaista tilattu
<czr_> kunhan naurettiin ilkeästi ja sen jälkeen jatkettiin töitä
<czr_> ei mul ole edes ystäviä kellä ois varaa ostaa tuollaisia
<ighea> olisitte tilannu netistä ja 14pv palautusoikeus!
<ighea> voitte ihailla pakkausta!
<czr_> ighea, tulee kuitenkin 21pv jenkeistä
<czr_> ja sit ois sellainen "doh".
<czr_> vähän niinku jos pidättää aivastusta kädellä huutokaupassa
<ighea> no se taitaa alkaa laskuri tikittää vasta kun värkin saa
<czr_> niinhän ne väittää
<czr_> niillä oli hieno optio tosin
<czr_> (hetko, vaihdan levyä läppäriin)
<czr_> tosin jenkeille vain
<czr_> sellainen et maksaa ylimääräistä rahaa (joku 10%) niin saa takeen siitä et jos haluaa päästä eroon koneesta niin saa tietyn verran rahaa niiltä
<czr_> eli palauttaa 3kk sisällä niin saa takas jopa 50% alkup. hinnasta.
<czr_> 3-6kk oli sit 40%, 6-12kk oli sit 30% ja siihen se loppuki
<ighea> kohta varmaan kannattais melkein tietokoneensa vuokrata
<czr_> ois maksanu vain joku 700 euroa lisää tuohon pakettiin mut ei me tietty mitään tuollaista otettu.
<czr_> ei kannata
<ighea> semmosella sopparilla että automaattisesti laitepäivitykset
<czr_> haha. ei sellaisia ole
<ighea> x)
<czr_> 2v leasing on kyl
<czr_> mut toki se tulee kalliiksi
<czr_> mut se pitkälle riippuu siitä et pystyykö laittamaan oman käteisen tuottamaan paremmin kuin 7-9% ppa.
<czr_> jos ei pysty niin ei kannata. jos pystyy niin voi olla toimiva ratkaisu jos ei laske ylläpidolle ja it-churnille kustannusta tuosta vaihdosta
<czr_> (yksityisille taas on aika paljon kovemmat prosentit, sonera kai vuokraa noita nykyään ihan ok)
<czr_> mut itse en ole niistä ottanu selvää, yrityspuolelle pari kertaa selvitelly asiakkaiden pyynnöstä
<czr_> ah niin joo. kirjanpidollisesti toi leasing voi kans "näyttää hyvältä". mut se vähän riippuu kuka sitä tasetta lukee ja kuin humalassa ne on
<czr_> mut ilmeisesti suurin osa kokee upotetut investoinnit isompana pahana kuin puolikiinteät vuokrakulut. psykologisesti siis. koska ihmiset ei osaa matikkaa.
<ighea> helpompi maksaa muiden rahaa kuin ajatella
<czr_> toki
<czr_> ja kun ei joudu itse vastuuseen muiden rahan käytöstä, niin toki on helpompaa mennä siitä mistä aita on matalin
<czr_> plus et jos niitä taseita ei oikeasti kukaan koskaan lue niin miksi ei
<ighea> kun vaan sopivasti ulkoistaa ylläpidon niin softan kun laitteistonkin puolesta jollekin taholle niin sitten voi vaan tyytyväisenä siirtää vähän muiden rahaa ja ihmetellä kun kuluja tulee ja laitteet vaihtuu varmaan täysin perustellusti muutaman vuoden välein uusiin ;)
<czr_> no, sikali kun ei ole omaa rahaa ja osaa perustella hyvin niin onko silla merkitysta.
<czr_> kyllahan se omaa tyota yksinkertaistaa kun ei tarvi tietaa edelleenkaan mitaan plus kaikki ongelmat on muiden ongelmia.
<czr_> mut ei jatketa. mulle tulee kohta paha mieli :-)
<czr_> ihan tarpeeksi saanu siivota moisten ymparistojen sotkuja
<czr_> kun ei ne ulkoistusjampatkaan ole sit mitaan asiantuntijoita. kas kummaa et nekin saastaa ja jattaa palkkaamatta ne oikeat asiantuntijat :-)
<ighea> voithan heittää niillä vesilintua ja alkaa kasvattamaan kukkasia myyntiin
<ighea> ai eikö asiantuntijaksi ja raudanlujaksi ammattilaiseksi pääsekään titteleillä?
<ighea> ei ihme että nykyään kovasti koitetaan mainostaa ammattilaisten sijaan osaajilla
<czr_> ei. siihen vaaditaan datanomin tutkinto.
<Iltsu> ikin ennen mulla ei ollu mitää ongelmii grubin kanssa, mut nyt o jotai tosi hämärää
<Iltsu> tai jonkun kans
<ighea> no mitä hämärää
<czr_> mun kans ei ole ongelmia
<Iltsu> bootissa toi heittää näytön virransäästötilaan
<ighea> muuta gfx-tilaksi text
<ighea> vai mikä se on
<ighea> jos se koittaa epämäärästä resoa jostain syystä
<Iltsu> sitku saa sen näytön heräteltyy virransäästötilast se vilkuttelee kursoria ja pitää hyppiä terminaaleihi ja jostai niissä se sit kysyy sitä salausavainta
<ighea> GRUB_GFXMODE=text /etc/default/grub:iin tjs
<ighea> tiä si puuttuuko sulta joku sopivainen ubuntupaketti luks helpperiksi
<Iltsu> nyt näytti grubin, sammutti näytön ku lähti lataa linuxia ja vilkutteli kursorii, sit heitti näytön virransäästötilaa ja taas terminaalei hyppimäl löyty toi luksin avaamisruutu
<ighea> ota splashi pois?
<ighea> joku siellä suotta koittaa sotkea resoluutioiden kanssa
<Iltsu> jeesh, otin splashin ja quietin pois tuolta
<Iltsu> joopa, omopaha taas tullu säädettyy juttuja iha säätämisen ilost
<Iltsu> mitäköhä seuraavaks keksis :D
<ighea> kauheet vääntöö
<ighea> itse tein vaan salatun tiedoston, mountin sen, siirsin sinne sössöä, totesin että kiva on ja poistin
<Iltsu> joo
<Iltsu> tää on tympeetä ku joutuu siirtelee hurjan paljon noita tiedostja nyt sitte ;<
<bioterror> Iltsu, seuraava askel on että teet ton kahden tietokoneen välillä ja katselet kun kytkimen valot vilkkuu, sitten laitat useamman koneen ja ihastelet niiden kaikkien verkkoledejä
<bioterror> mitä hitaampi verkko, sitä suurempi ledinautinto ;)
<ighea> valohoitoo
<ighea> Iltsu: mut aattele, tuleepa eheytettyä tiedostojärjestelmät samalla!
<topyli> blinkenlights
<Iltsu> ighea, aivan!
<DrGrov> Iltaa
<DrGrov> Mitä irkkiserveriä suosittelisitte freenoden puolelta? On hieman ongelmia...
<bioterror> leguin.freenode.net
<DrGrov> Kiitos bioterror
<DrGrov> Kokeilen tällä hetkellä calvino.freenode.net ja toimii hyvin mutta kokeilen laittaa tuon myös varalle jos ilmenisi ongelmia
<DrGrov> Satutko bioterror tietämään et saisikohan Gnome 3 pyörimään 10.04ssa?
<DrGrov> Vai onko se vain 11.04 ja eteenpäin missä Gnome 3 toimii?
<bioterror> ehkä jollain PPA:lla varmaankin
<bioterror> mutta eikö ois helpompi vain päivittää sitten?
<bioterror> gnome3 kun alkaa huutelee jo GTK3 jne.
<bioterror> jossen nyt ihan väärin muistan
<elias_a> chat.eu.freenode.net toimii myös hyvin
<bioterror> elias_a, se arpoo sieltä jonku eurooppalaisen serverin
<DrGrov> Kuulostaa paremmalta kyllä miten sen sanot. Päivitys olisi paikallaan heti suoraan.
<bioterror> DrGrov, ja jos sä nyt vaalit LTS:ää, niin puol vuotta melkein ja saat sen ;)
<DrGrov> Toki hieman monimutkainen keikka koska en tällä hetkellä saa backuppia tehtyä ulkoiselle levylle jne. :(
<bioterror> meitsi diggailee gnome3
<bioterror> en oo vaihtamassa pois
<ighea> voit sä sen kääntää jhbuildilla likaamatta systeemiä x)
<DrGrov> Juu, LTS on minun tieni Ubuntun suhteen.
<elias_a> bioterror: Jaa se toimii niin - no hyvin se on toiminut.
<DrGrov> ighea: Kerro toki tarkemmin.
<DrGrov> ighea: Kyllä tehot koneessa on tarpeeksi että sen sais käännettyä ja voisi olla mielenkiintoinen "projekti" näin yön pikkutunneille :D
<ighea> http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell#Building
<ighea> no kunhan peruskehitystyökalut on koneella niin tuo on enemmänkin semmoinen rukoiluprojekti
<DrGrov> Juu, peruskehitystyökalut löytyy kun käänsin Enlightenment 17 tuossa parisen viikkoa sitten
<DrGrov> Rukoiluprojekti siis hyvässä vai pahassa? :D
<DrGrov> Sana rukous on jotenki niin erikuuloinen eri tilanteessa :D
<ighea> no ei siinä mikään hajoa, mutta se että sieltä tulee toimiva paketti on asia eriksensä kun tuo taisi nyppiä git-versioita tai jotain vastaavia
<bioterror> eikai siinä muuta kuin nippu -dev -paketteja
<DrGrov> ighea: Ok, niihinhän ei oikeen voi luottaa. Sama ongelma oli E17 kanssa, toki toimi kunhan on ns. "hyvä päivä" kun sen sieltä hakee
<DrGrov> Minkähänlainen aikaraami tuossa kääntämisessä on? Meneekö tunti edes siihen?
<ighea> riippuu koneesta, modernilla värkillä tuskin
<Iltsu> riippuu raudasta?
<Iltsu> jaa ighea ehti ensi
<DrGrov> No onhan tässä 2 x 2.4 GHz dualcoree et sen tietäen ei kuuluis mennä kovinkaan kauaa
<bioterror> DrGrov, millainen prosessori(t)?
<elias_a> i386 SX? :)
<bioterror> DrGrov, -j9
<DrGrov> Ei nyt ihan :)
<elias_a> :)
<DrGrov> bioterror: Tässä on AMD Opteron 280 @ 2.4GHz ja 2 kpl sellaista, siis 9.6GHz
<elias_a> Olis kyllä aika hauska kaivaa joku iänkaikkisen vanha vehje tuolta ja koittaa että vieläkö otsasuoni tykyttäis samaan malliin....
<bioterror> helposti pistät yöksi jonku -j8 tms.
<Iltsu> ei noita iha noi voi laskea yhtee :b
<bioterror> kyllä opteronissa pitäis olla sen verta jöötiä
<DrGrov> Iltsu: No ei voi mutta periaatteessa sen verran on megahertsejä, about
<Sysi> minkäslaisessa desktopissa opteroneja :o
<Iltsu> no ei ne megahertsit oikee mitää merkkaa
<DrGrov> Iltsu: No ei periaatteessa, siinä olet oikeassa. Enemmän se muisti vaikuttaa
<DrGrov> Sysi: Tällaisessa HP xw9300 Workstationissa :)
<DrGrov> Toki onhan se plussaa mitä enemmän megahertsejä on
<DrGrov> bioterror: No onneksi onhan tässä vieressä nuuskapurkit valmiina jos menis kauemmin :)
<Iltsu> kun eihä noi megahertsit oikee oo vertailtavis eri mallisii kivii mitenkää mielekkäästi
<bioterror> Iltsu, onneksi voidaan vertailla bogomipsejä :D
<Iltsu> bogomipsit o hieno asia
<DrGrov> Voi helvetti juu, mistähän mä ne bogomipsit saisin katottuu? :D
<bioterror> DrGrov, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Sysi> saispa näyttistä hyödynnettyä softankääntämisessäki
<Iltsu> bogomipseil ei kyllä oo mitää kosketust mihinkää :D
<ighea> Iltsu: miksei oo? 900MHz celeron-m pieksee ekan sarjan intel atomi 1.6GHz:t :P
<bioterror> 10804 bogomipsiä!
<DrGrov> Kyllä bogomipsit on suuntaa antavia monessa mielessä
<elias_a> bogomips: 3657.59
<elias_a> Mulla on mopo...
<bioterror> elias_a, laske kaikkien seepujen yhteen
<elias_a> Se on hienoa....
<Sysi> harmi ku tässä sandybridge-läppärissä ei oo vielä leenuxia
<Iltsu> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BogoMips
<Iltsu> tossaha tota selvennetää et mikä noiss aon :p
<elias_a> bioterror: Niin joo - se on sitten tuplasti toi.
<ighea> 3326 bogoo <3
<Iltsu> 13 332 bogoo olis tossa mun nassissa
<ath> Bogomipsithän oli jopa hyvin määriteltyjä.
<DrGrov> 4787.01 + 4787.52 + 4787.52 + 4787.53 = 19149.58 bogomips
<elias_a> Mihin nassissa tarttee noin paljon vääntöä?
<Iltsu> elias_a, ei mihinkää
<Iltsu> Atom D510mo, 80 e
<DrGrov> Tarviipa
<elias_a> Iltsu: :)
<Iltsu> kernelii en tolla jaksanu itelleni kääntää ku kesti nii hävyttömä kaua
<elias_a> Salauksen purkuun ehkä.
<ighea> Iltsu: niin siis paljonko?
<ighea> laskitko sää hyperthreadaavat coret tuplana? ;E
<Iltsu> ighea, niijuu totta
<Iltsu> eli puolet tosta
<ighea> mää jo aattelin :D
<Sysi> ei tolla pitäis mennä ku ehkä 3h kerneliin
<DrGrov> No omat 19149 ja rapiat bogomipsit on suht mieleen tässä tapauksessa
<Iltsu> oikeilla vehkeillä siihe ei menny pal paskaakaa :p
<DrGrov> Ei tarvi ainakaan hetkeen päivittää konetta
<Iltsu> paljonkoha toi mun pöytäkone arpois
<ighea> mun NASsikkani on syöny 1191.11 pogoa <3
<Iltsu> romanialaisen ubuntu-foorumin mukaan 6584 per ydin elikkä 26 336 bogomipsii
<ighea> tehonkulutus 5W
<Iltsu> vähä vaihtelevii tuloksii kyl löytyy googlella
<Iltsu> ighea, mitäs sun nassis o syöny
<ighea> armia
<ighea> ihmissyöjä
<elias_a> kuusela hyperactive processor without a thread
<Sysi> tää tilapäinen pöytäkone: 5319
<DrGrov> Jotenki mietin et kauankohan tätä konetta viitsi pyörittää?
<DrGrov> Pitäisköhän silti hankkii parempi ja vielä enemmän powerii?....
<ighea> kaupasta saa jos tarttee
<DrGrov> Juu, kyllähän sieltä viimeistään saa
<ighea> itse tehoa rakastavana ihmisenä tilasin juuri itselleni super mahtavan ja tehokkaan uuden läppärin joka on varustettu intelin viimeisimmällä huipputekniikalla kannettaviin tietokoneisiin
<ighea> eli intel atom n570:llä x>)
<ighea> jos se jaksaisi toistaa 720p videota kahdella ytimellään pahemmin nykimättä niin oon ihan tyytyväinen =)
<Iltsu> olis komeeta ku sais jostai halval läppärin jota viittis roudaa mukana ja sil vois hätätapaukses viittii tehä jotai kuvankäsittelyy tien päällä
<ighea> huutonetistä ja tutuilta kannattaa koittaa
<ighea> kuvankäsittely on tosin aika kova vaatimus
<Sysi> tuli ostettua liianki sukkela SSD niin alkaa kohta haluttamaan uutta emolautaa
<DrGrov> SSD on hyvä ostos, ei yhtään harmita et on 32Gt SSD tässä koneessa
<ighea> osta tarpeeksi rammia ja peilaa rootti rammin ja ssd:n välillä
<ighea> sit pitäs olla tahtia toisellekin tassulle
<Sysi> verkkokaupassa jo kattelin että gigan ja kahen gigan ddr2-palikat makso saman verran :D
<ighea> ja muutokset synkataan levylle
<ighea> no katso mitä ddr3:t maksaa, ne on periaatteessa ilmaisia kun vertaa ddr2
<Iltsu> ssd oli kyl super hyvä ostos
<Iltsu> ei paljoo tarvii photarin käynnistymist venailla :b
<ighea> joo, magneettikiekot on turhauttavia
<Sysi> ei toi kahen gigan ddr2 ollu kalliimpi ku ddr3
<ighea> tosi kiva kun myydään noita valmiskoneita puolentoistateran kiekolla joka on osioitu pääasiassa yhdeksi... sitten runttailet ja asennat sinne paremmin tietämättä softaa vuoden verran ja se on hidas kun mikä järjestelmätiedostojen asuessa siellä sun täällä
<ighea> atk-puljut varmistavat oman huollon työllistymisen
<DrGrov> Itse laitoin juuri tuon estääkseni 32Gt SSDn rootiksi ja sit erikseen home
<ighea> juu
<DrGrov> Mut toki olisihan se kiva jos hankkisi ison SSDn tähän tilalle ja pyörittäis vain SSD asemia
<ighea> itse voisi tehdä umpc:n kanssa köyhän miehen ratkaisun ja ostaa jonkun kingstonin 133x sdhc-kortin rootiksi x)
<ighea> tarpeeksi nopea mini-usb-tikkula voisi kelvata kanssa, mutta niiden metsästely on vaikeaa kun valmistajat eivät näe tarpeelliseksi ilmoittaa luku- ja -kirjoitusnopeuksia aina
<Sysi> lähinnä hitaita ne on kaikki
<ighea> +10MB/s kirjoitus ja jotain 30MB/s luku riittäs iloisesti
<DrGrov> Sandisk Extreme SDHC? Siinä muistaakseni on 15MB kirjoitus vähintään ja oliko jopa 60MB/s luku?
<ighea> Nopea n. 30MB/sec kirjoitus ja lukunopeus - sanoo verkkis
<ighea> melko rajua
<Sysi> onhan toi jo yhtä hyvä ku huonompi hdd
<ighea> no parempi, koska hakuajat
<ighea> tosin ne satunnaislukasut ja kirjottelut samanaikaisesti taitaa olla hitaahkoja kun eivät ole käyttöjärjestelmäkäyttöön täysin tarkoitettu
<ighea> luulisi silti jotain iloa irtoavan :i
<Iltsu> säätämisen ilo on paras ilo, ofc
<ighea> ;)
<DrGrov> Kaveri nimittäin haki tuollaisen Sandisk Extremen kameraan
<DrGrov> Hankki sen halvalla jostain Nie... nimisestä saksalaisesta verkkokaupasta. Kortti maksoi about 30 egee
<Iltsu> kui ison
<Iltsu> mitä noi sd:t ees maksaa
<ighea> kauheita
<Iltsu> mä ostin omaan kameraan 16 gigan cf:n jotai 40-50 e
<ighea> samaa luokkaa
<ighea> riippuen ominaisuuksista toki
<Iltsu> toi on kohtuu nopsa
<DrGrov> Tuo Extreme maksoi monessa paikassa kun katsottiin about 70 egee
<DrGrov> Et hyvällä hinalla sai sen Saksasta tilattua
<DrGrov> Se oli 16Gt
<Iltsu> 25 megatavuu sekunnis sisää ja ulos
<DrGrov> Kuka käyttää KDEtä?
<ighea> tulee vaan aika katiivisesti seurattua koneidensa levynkäyttöä... jos jostain ulkoisesta lähdöstä siirtää yhtä isoa kiinteää datamölliä niin se on ainut tilanne jollon magneettikiekko pääsee johonkin fiksuun vauhtiin... tuntuu kun tyypillisesti sekakirjottelut ja luvut esim. bootissa on jotain reippaasti alle 10MB/s :/
<ighea> mutta voi gnome-shell
<ighea> muutama kiveen kirjoitettu seikka tässä ärsyttää ihan totaalisesti ;P
<ighea> kuten että virtuaalityöpöydät on vakiona pystysuunnassa joten niitä täytyy selata ylös- ja alaspäinnuolella kun ne voisi edelleen olla vaakatasossa rinnakkain kuten gnome2:ssa x)
<Iltsu> back in the days yakuake oli kova juttu
<Iltsu> se oli siisti terminaalisofta
<DrGrov> Yakuake on täysin ylivoimainen monessa asiassa terminaalina.
<DrGrov> Tosi helppokäyttöinen ja toimi moitteettomasti
<ighea> roxterm on kovin terminaali ikuna!
<ighea> ei kai se muu auta kuin tunkea palikkaa gnome-shelliin ja toivoa että kaiken saa fiksittyä :(
<Iltsu> ai hitto
<Iltsu> mitäköhä ihme kikkailui jouduin viimeks tekee et sain printterin toimiin
<ighea> ei kai se mitään ihmeitä vaadi?
<ighea> cups ja ajurit?
<Iltsu> niihä sitä kuvittelis
<Iltsu> kun ei tolle tunnu kelpaavan ajurit mitkä kuvittelis
<Iltsu> samsungin sivuilta linux-ajuripaketti ja sieltä sit 1860-series ja 1865 ajurit ei sille kelpaa :b
<Iltsu> no jos huomenna paneutuis
<ighea> njaa
<ighea> omat laitteet onneksi toimii splixillä
<Iltsu> täst oli jossia jonku kans eile juttuu
<Iltsu> et vaikka mite sanotaa et toimii linuxissa ni se on iha eri asia kun se miten kivasti ja helposti sen oikeesti saa toimimaa
<ighea> toki
<ighea> mutta onko sulla ongelmana että tulostin ei toimi vai että cupsi ei löydä laitetta?
<Iltsu> cupsi löytää laitteen ja pystyn mukamas sille printtailee
<Iltsu> mut sit se tulostin sylkee pihal lapun et käytä oikeeta ajuria
<ighea> no jo on nirso laite
<Iltsu> juu ja vois kuvitella et 1865:n kanssa toimis 1860-sarjan tai 1865:n ajurit
#ubuntu-fi 2011-08-17
<harto> no hitto nytpä on ubuntussa ärsyttävä ongelma... mikä tahansa torrent client nappaa saman tien 100% cpu:ta, ja jää zombie prosessiksi niin että uudelleenkäynnistys on ainut tie. osaiskohan joku auttaa että mistä on kysymys?
<harto> ei tosiaan riipu torrent clientistä eikä itse ladattavasta torrentista
<harto> tiedostoja ei myöskään tallenneta työpyödälle, eikä nautiluksessa ole mikään latauskansio auki, joten mikään thumbnailin jatkuva päivitys ei tuota voi aiheuttaa
<harto> kiintolevytila ei myöskään ole lopussa
<harto> järjestelmä on päivitetty
<bioterror> mitäs esim. dmesg sanoo
<bioterror> huuteleeko se jotain
<harto> no ei ainakaan mitään erroreita näy, mut enhän mä siitä muuten mitään ymmärrä
<harto> siinä tulostus jos joku muu ymmärtää :)  http://piratepad.net/xqG7DJC1Js
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/SaWSMI -> PiratePad: xqG7DJC1Js
<harto> hmm, oon kokeillu pientä torrentia ja isoa torrentia eri clienteillä jo monta päivää. nyt lähti pelkkä pieni sitten toimimaan eräällä clientillä
<harto> eli liittynee jotenkin tiedostokokoon / -järjestelmään...
<harto> no vedän taas uudelleenasennuksen; sillähän näistä pääsee parhaiten
<hifi> define "ei riipu clientistä"
<hifi> jos kokeilit rtorrenttia niin hyväksyn
<harto> joo kokeilin
<hifi> mikä fs?
<harto> hifi: ext4
<hifi> jännä
<hifi> kuitenkin aika koluttu kombinaatio
<harto> no niinpä, ei tunnu googlailulla löytyvän mitään ni vedetään sit käyttis sileeks
<czr> strace -p vois olla ihan opettavainen kokemus tosin
<czr> mut vaatii et osaa lukea sita dumppia
<Sysi> iotop sanoo keskimäärin 55 M/s vauhdiksi (r/w molemmat), vastaiskohan se hitainta sata-stantardin siirtonopeutta?
<Sysi> ei pitäis kauheasti kummankaa ssd:n jarrata, luettava levy voi kyllä, vaikka siinä pitäis olla 150 maksimiluku jossakin yksikössä
<czr> ei vastaa hitainta sataa
<Sysi> 12GB muutaman megan filuja neljässä minuutissa, ei huono silti
<czr> 200 MiB/sec ois parempi
<Sysi> hmm, rajottaiskohan sitte joku muu väylä/piiri
<bioterror> need moar speed!
<Sysi> sata3-ssd yhen coren celeronissa.. uus rauta tulossa
<bioterror> taitaa seleroni siellä olla vaan tiellä :D
<Sysi> ei oo kovin hirmu tulossa korvaamaankaa, mutta katellaan sitte että tarvisko alkaa kattelemaan uutta settiä
<Sysi> kylläpä ext3 on hidas deletoimaan
<Sysi> HDD:lta luku vaan 30M
<mjr> se on tunnettu ominaisuus joo
<mjr> ext4 on isosti nopeampi
<czr> Sysi, ehka vaan mittaat asioita vaarin.
<czr> i/o/nopeusmittaus ei ole niin triviaalia kuin mita ihmiset monesti kuvittelee
<czr> ext4 on nopeampi deletoimaan isoja tiedostoja. ei se muuten erityisen paljon nopeampi deletoimaan ole
<Sysi> czr: ei oo kauhean tieteelliset mittaukset mutta ideana ei ookkaan benchmarkkaus
<czr> sit on turha ihmetella aaneen taalla et miksi :-).
<mjr> joo, isoja ajattelin toki itse tässä
<czr> hajoilin joskus just jonkun dvd-kirjaston kans ext3:lla. oli kyl niin turha olo et resetoin koko koneen ja sit vain poistin koko tiedostojarjestelman (ei silla ollu muuta kun noita dvd:eita)
<Iltsu> döpdöp, mikäs olis hyvä ja helppo partitiointisofta komentorivil ku cfdisk ei näköjää taho pelata isojen levyjen kans
<Iltsu> parted oli iha jees ku vaivautu lukeen dokumentaatioo
<Iltsu> cfdisk on siitä kiva ku voi nuolilla painella menemää
<bioterror> ohan se vähän enemmän tätä päivää :D
<Iltsu> juu, kyllä toi o takapakkii
<Iltsu> taino, kaikki käyttää graaffisia kai sitte
<bioterror> no onhan se gparted ihan kiva
<bioterror> ei siinä
<bioterror> ja palimpset vai mikä se on, on myös ihan hauska
<bioterror> mutta kun tarve on suuri, niin mielummin cfdisk kuin ihan pelkkä fdisk ;)
<Iltsu> joo ei viitti äksää noitte takii lyyä nassii
<Iltsu> missäköhä tälle ubuntulle o määritelty et kyselee käynnistyessä tolle kryptaukselle salasanaa ennenkö jatkaa käynnistymist
<Iltsu> /etc/cryptab vaikutti hyvält
<DL_> Kivasti asentu toi uusin ubuntu vanhaan läppäriin. Selaimeen jo asenneltu java- ja adobe flash player liitännäiset.
<naali___> onkos tuo unity kikkare nyt tullu jäädäkseen ubuntuun?
<Sysi> joo, nattysä kyllä voi käyttää myös vanhaa gnomea ja seuraavassa uutta gnomea sen ohella
<naali___> sepä kiva...
<naali___> jospa siirtys kde:hen
<Sysi> xfce on konservatiivinen, lxde voi tuntua vähän karulta
<Tm_Tr> ainakin joskus aikaisemmin lxde/lubuntu asennus teki rumia temppuja
<Iltsu> Tm_Tr, "rumia temppuja2 ?
<Tm_T> tarkkaan en enää muista mitä, mutta muutettiin tiedostoja joita ei pitäisi muutella, johtaen siihen että esim gnome ei enää käyttänytkään nautilusta
<Tm_T> olettanen että näin ei enää tapahdu
<Finnish> Mitä ihmettä, Huawei E367 ei yhtäkkiä suostu yhdistämään millään, pari kertaa kokeillu käynnistää uusiks, killall modem-manager useamman kerran ja vaihdellu usb-porttia jne
<Sysi> tökkää kiinni, sano terminaalissa eject ja kokeile sitte
<Mkaysi> Onko usb-modeswitch asennettuna?
<Finnish> On, tähän mennessä on toiminu about täydellisesti, kehitysversion modeswitchit asennettu ja on toiminu tähän mennessä. Aamusta vielä toimi, tuli jotain päivityksiä muistaakseni aamusta ja sit pistin kiinni ja nyt aukasin uudestaan
<Finnish> Ei toji
#ubuntu-fi 2011-08-18
<kingi89> millähän saisin ton fglrx:n hyväksymään ajatuksen, että minä tiedän paremmin näyttöjen (2kpl) resoluutiot kuin sen autodetect?
<kingi89> kattelin niin /var/log/Xorg.0.log sanoo vaan että fglrx(0): Not using mode "1152x864_75" (unknown reason)
<kingi89> ei naurata, kun toinen näyttö sanoo että "ei signaalia" ja toinen että "sync out of range"
<DL_> auts
<Sysi> pitänee luoda xorg.conf
<kingi89> juu siis juuri silleen sitä koitinkin, naputtelin sinne noitten näyttöjen modelinet
<kingi89> on tosiaan full-hd -telkku kiinni VGA:ssa ja kuvaputkinäyttö DVI-VGA -sovittimen kautta kiinni DVI:ssä
<kingi89> crtc:tä ei saa menemään tuosta sovittimesta läpi ja tuo philipsin tv kertoo omina asetuksina mitä sattuu.
<kingi89> ja tosi kiva toi firefox 5, pelkkä ikkunakehys ilmestyy ja firefox jämähtää siihen
<Iltsu> eiks sun kannattais se full-hd töllö heittää siihe dvi:hin
<Iltsu> ni se vois arpoo oikeen resonki
<kingi89> toki toki, mutta syystä tuntemattomasta en saa laitettua dvi:n kautta tarpeeks isoa resoa
<Iltsu> no tolla vga:lla vielä vähemä?
<kingi89> kyl mä saan tällä setillä xrandrin kanssa resot kohilleen
<Iltsu> jaa, eipä vga:lla ookkaa piene googlettamise jälkee maksimi resoo, mut mä en ainakaa saanu läppärii (pelkkä vga) puhumaa telkkarille oikeeta resoa
<Iltsu> juju
<kingi89> no voiha olla et ei näyttis jaksa niin isoa resoa
<kingi89> en mäkään saa tähän näitä näyttöjä laitettua vierekkäin, kokonaisreso kasvaa liian isoks
<kingi89> ja hauska juttu tääkin, että firefoxin safe mode toimii kyllä (niin kauan kuin ei mene lähellekään liitännäisten katsomista), mut vaikka löis kaikki täpit päälle (liitännäiset pois käytöstä, tyhjennä asetukset, tyhjennä kirjanmerkit jne) nii toi normitila ei suostu käynnistymään. oon aika vakuuttunu että tää on taas joku "toiminto" että suomen kielipaketti on rikki ja firefox yrittää sitä väkisin ladata va
<Iltsu>  jos uudelleen nimeet sen firefoxin profiilikansion
<Iltsu> ni lähteekö toimiin
<kingi89> juuei, vaikkakin sain vaihteeks ilmestymään "Import Wizard" -ikkunan kehyksen ilman sisältöä
<kingi89> no kyllähän se siitä ku poistin sen suomen kielipaketin ja kirjauduin ulos ja sisään
<tuhoojabotti> Upgrade menos.
<tuhoojabotti> Kohta nähdään räjähtääkö. :D
<tuhoojabotti> Failed to fetch http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xserver-xorg-video-apm/xserver-xorg-video-apm_1.2.3-2_amd64.deb 403  Forbidden
<tuhoojabotti> lulz
<skfin> tuhoojabotti: Kokeileppa vaihtaa päivitysten lähteeksi trumpetin
<Lynoure> hee
<Lynoure> ei sentään hanuri.
<tuhoojabotti> Mistäs
<tuhoojabotti> Varmaankin asetuksist.
<skfin> gksudo software-properties-gtk
<tuhoojabotti> Löyty jo
<tuhoojabotti> Translation-en failed
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<skfin> Lynoure: Ehdota tut:in palvelinylläpitäjille tota nimeä :)
<tuhoojabotti> Kauheasit faileja tulee kyl.
<tuhoojabotti> Mut joo, on tää muita edempänä.
<tuhoojabotti> 49:llä päivityksellä.
<tuhoojabotti> Tai sitä oletusta.
<tuhoojabotti> Jjännästi ei kyl näy toisil näytöil näit ikkunan reunoi.
<tuhoojabotti> Vaan täl ykkösnäytöl
<tuhoojabotti> Milläs komenolla herätän tonne palkkiin sen mistä voi sulkea koneen?
<tuhoojabotti> Ei jaksa komentoa aina typota.
<tuhoojabotti> atm tuolla on vaa nettiyhteydet.
<tuhoojabotti> http://i.servut.us/i/Screenshotno.png
<tuhoojabotti> This bad? :D
<tuhoojabotti> Upgrade on nyt pettäny mut kolmella eri tavalla.
<kingi89> joo oishan se ihan kiva et joku esim. testais noita päivityksiä ennen kun niitä painetaan pihalle, tää firefox ei ny pysy alkuunkaan pystyssä. yritä tässä sitten kehittää verkkosivustoa kun firefox kaatuilee omia aikojaan joka toisella sivunlatauksella
<tale> kingi89: Mikä Ubuntu sinulla on ajossa?
<tale> kingi89: Kyllä ne päivitykset on tavannut toimia paitsi jos käyttää julkaisemattomia versioita tai asentaa Ubuntun ulkopuolelta kamaa.
<kingi89> kyl tää on ihan 11.04 ja kuulemma security-reposta ladattu
<kingi89> mut onneks on sentään vaihtoehtoja
<pesasa> kingi89: Mulla oli kanssa vaikeuksia FF6:n kanssa. Kaatuili jatkuvasti. Yleensä, kun sivulla oli textarea.
<pesasa> Veikkaisin, että syy oli jossain pluginissa. Lähinnä epäilin Xinha Here -pluginia.
<pesasa> Kaatuilu näyttäisi lakaneen sen jälkeen, kun a) käynnistin FF:n kertaalleen -safe-mode -vivulla ja b) disabloin pari laajennosta.
<Sysi> mulla on koneessa neljä muistipaikkaa, kaks oranssia ja kaks violettia
<Sysi> oemina on kaks kampaa oransseissa, jos haluaisin kaks kampaa lisää tuohon toimivasti niin laittasinko ne violetteihin?
<pesasa> Laajennokset laitoin myöhemmin yksi kerrallaan takaisin päälle ja FF näytti silti toimivan. Tiedä sitten, missä noista vika.
<Sysi> kokeilis aluksi että boottaa ssd:n kanssa
<skfin> tuhoojabotti: Kyllä ne reunat näky ainakin assyillä?
<tuhoojabotti> Ei näkyny.
<Sysi> jahas, kone ei boottaa ssd:ltä
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Mun kone kyl boottaa ssd:ltä.
<Sysi> tää mulle tullu ei..
<tuhoojabotti> Missä vika?
<Sysi> pitää kokeilla näkeekö live-systeemi kovoa, jos sais tämän boottaamaan usbilta
<tuhoojabotti> Ja jos haluut muistia lisää, niin yleensä niihin vapaisiin joo laitetaan. :D
<Sysi> tässä vois olla ongelmana ettei bios vissiin tue ahci-moodia satalle
<tuhoojabotti> Joo.
<Sysi> muisteissa on se että ku laitata erikokosia kampoja miten sattuu niin ei tuu biosinkaa ruutua
<Sysi> auttaiskohan tämmösessä tilateessa pci-e-kortti?
<Sysi> vai hommaisko sitte uutta rautaa..
<tuhoojabotti> Rauta uus.
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<tuhoojabotti> Mulla oli silleen, et jos toises paikas oli kingstonin muisti nii kone jääty randomisti.
<tuhoojabotti> Sit vaihettii kampa toisest koneest toiseen slottiin ni toimas hyvin.
<Sysi> hmm, live mounttaa osion kyllä eikä dmesgiin tuu mitää virheitä
<Sysi> jäätyhän seki sitte
<tale> Sysi: Katso emolevy manuaalista miten muistit kuuluu asentaa. Ajele muistitestiä jos epäilet muistien toimivuutta.
<tuhoojabotti> Mulla on semmone memOK nappi. :u
<skfin> tuhoojabotti: Jollain konffilla näky kyllä.
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Semmoisenhan vois teipata oman tietokoneensa kylkeen kans.
<tuhoojabotti> skfin: Ei kyl muistaakseni.
<tuhoojabotti> Tai ehkä sil xineramal mikä oli poks muuten vaan. :D
<skfin> tuhoojabotti: No mut sentään joku toimi?
<skfin> :)
<tuhoojabotti> Windows? ;)
<skfin> Eiku xineramallakin joku toimi
<tuhoojabotti> Eiku se bugas.
<skfin> Mut ikkunankehykset toimi
<skfin> Ne on kauniit.
<tuhoojabotti> Ne on kyl aika turhia.
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<Sysi> heetkonen, olikohan ide-moodi esteelinen vaan trimin kans
<orava> mikäköhän voisi olla vialla, päivitin kde:n 4.7:kaan ja tuli näytönohjain vaihettu ja nyt kun aukaisee bansheen, tulee reunukset vaan http://ra.dy.fi/k/b/banshee1.png
<orava> ja tuosta pystyy sokkona klikkailemaan biisejä soimaan
<elias_a> Nyt tuli ongelma debiilin kanssa.....
<orava> ajoin äsken rootilla tuon ja nyt tuli näkyviin. olen poistanut .gconf:ista banshee-1:sen eikä ole vaikutusta
<elias_a> Menin päivittämään toimivaa videovalvontakonetta ja eikös mennyt särki jonkun sopimattoman uuden paketin takia.
<elias_a> Onko jotain konstia komentaa takaisin tänään tehty apt-get update & upgrade?
<elias_a> Kyllähän tuo konflikti täytyy ratkaista mutta ensin pitäisi saada tuolta tauhkat talteen ja niiden luokitteluun tarvitaan tuota Zoneminderia, joka ei suostu käynnistymään.
<bioterror> nooo, voi olla hieman hankalaa kyllä se downgradetus
<bioterror> toki jos sulla on vanhat paketit vielä /var/cache/apt/ alla
<elias_a> bioterror: Noo.. toisaalta tyhmyydestä pitääkin kärsiä :)
<elias_a> On ne paketit varmaan siellä.
<DrGrov> Iltaa
<DrGrov> Mitäs tänne kuuluu?
<elias_a> Sekavia jutellaan.
<DrGrov> Hyvä kuulla, sekavia on aina hyvä jutella
<DrGrov> Itselläni menossa tässä pieni KDE tuunaus
<DrGrov> Päättämisvaikeuksia
<elias_a> Tervetuloa mukaan sekoilemaan vain! :)
<DrGrov> Kiitos kiitos :)
<DrGrov> Tätä KDEtä ei jaksais tuunailla kovinkaan kauaa mut pakko saada jonkunlainen bling-bling tuunaus
<DrGrov> Ärsyttävää tämä tuunaaminen, vie nii paljon aikaa
<Sysi> GUI:n tuunaamisessa on sentään näkyvä lopputulos
<DrGrov> Sysi: Juu, sepäs on tässä kaikkein mielyttävintä. On tällä hetkellä aika hyvässä kuosissa.
<DrGrov> Toki aina löytyy lisää parannettavaa. Pakko yrittää pitää tarpeeksi puhtaana ilman liian paljon värejä.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-08-19
<elias_a> Huomenta!
<elias_a> Miten ihmeessä tuolla Nattyn levytyökalulla on tarkoitus muuttaa osioiden kokoa?
<bioterror> jos se on palimpset, ei mitenkää
<bioterror> mutta jos se on gparted, niin helposti
<elias_a> Inforuutu kertoo vain että Levytyökalu 2.32.1 ja tekijäksi Red Hat :O
<elias_a> Ilmeisesti tuo on sitten se palimpset?
<elias_a> Ei muuta kuin asentamaan gpartediä.
<bioterror> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/screens/gparted_1_big.png
<bioterror> niii
<bioterror> tuolla sen pystyy tekee
<elias_a> Gpartediä minäkin olen käyttänyt ja tukka pystyssä kattelin tuota häkkyrää....
<bioterror> tolla levytuokalulla voi katsoa smart-juttuja kätsästi
<bioterror> muuhun se ei oikeastaan kelpaakkaa
<elias_a> Joo - siltä näytti!
<Kurko> mitenkä jumiin jääny verkkojako unmountataan?
<Kurko> fusermount -u kertoo että "Device or resource busy"
<vetoketju> -z lazy unmount (works even if resource is still busy)
<Ydinlaskeuma> Asensin 11.04-desktop-amd64 uudelle koneelle, kopioin vanhasta /user-kansiosta joitakin piilokansioita, ja teema vaihtui uudelleenkäynnistäessä johonkin aiemmin tuntemattomaan. "Ulkoasun asetukset" vaihtaa vain ikkunoiden yläpalkin, kaikki muu ulkoasu pysyy pielessä. Lisäksi teema/muokkaa unohtaa tehdyt muutokset, vaikka kuinka tallentaa teeman. Pitäisi kai poistaa joku piilokansio, mikä?
<Ydinlaskeuma> En myöskään löydä toimintoa "muista auki olleet ikkunat uudelleenkäynnistyksen jälkeen".
<Ydinlaskeuma> Ulkoasuongelma katosi poistamalla .gconf ja .gconfd .
<Ydinlaskeuma> Sitten vielä toiminto "muista auki olleet ikkunat uudelleenkäynnistyksen jälkeen"?
<Ydinlaskeuma> Niinku mistä se pannaan päälle?
<Ydinlaskeuma> No jaa, haku vastasi että ominaisuus on kadonnut.
<cillo564> saako ubuntu one music storea käyttää muutkin linux distrojen käyttäjät?
<Mkaysi> Kyllä kai, miksi ei saisi?
<cillo564> ajattelin vain jos se olisi vain ubuntulle nimen perusteella
<Badugga> Hei
<Badugga> Kukaa tähä aikaa enää täällä?
#ubuntu-fi 2011-08-20
<Olotila> perskuta
<Olotila> asentelin latex ohjelmia
<Olotila> samalla asensin p'ivitykset
<Olotila> sitten updater sanoi ett' boottaa
<Olotila> no mieh'n boottasin
<Olotila> no ne latex asennukset j'i tieten kesken
<Olotila> nyt kun yrit'n asentaa niin antaa erroria
<Olotila> kele
<Olotila> miten fiksaan kesken j''neet asennukset?
<Olotila> ö
<Olotila> "An unhandlable error occured"
<Olotila> There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks.
<Olotila> jaa tällainen komento autto: sudo apt-get -f install
<Jupp3> Olotila: Sit jos on jotain häikkää vielä, niin voinee kokeilla vaikka apt-get install --reinstall
<Jupp3> pakettien nimet loppuun
<VilleVicious> Mulla on Ubuntu 11.04ssa on ongelmia äänten kanssa: käynnistys ääni9 kuuluu ihan hyvin mut minkään ohjelman ääniä en saa kuuluviin. Aiemmin ongelmaa yritetiin parantaa pulseaudio poistamalla, joka on auttanut ainakin vähän käynnistysääni kuuluu nyt "oikein" joka kerta. Idoeita mistä ongelman ratkaisua voisi seuraavaksi katsella?
<tale> VilleVicious: Auttaako jos teet: "sudo service alsa stop"D ja sitten sama start?
<tale> Toi D oli typo.
<VilleVicious> herjasi: "alsa: unrecognized service"
<tale> VilleVicious: Mikähän se sitten on nimeltään. Katso "ls -lh /etc/init.d/*alsa*"
<VilleVicious> ulosti tälläiset: http://paste.ubuntu.com/670894/
<tale> Ai siinä onkin upstart. Sitten toi service ei ehkä pelitä.
<tale> Mulla ei 11.04 ole ollut edes kokeilussa.
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Inkscape
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/lS56d8 -> Viikko 34 - Inkscape | Viikon VALO
<tale> Julkaisit päivää liika aikaisin.
<pesasa> :-) Menen nyt nukkumaan.
<tale> Koitan valvoa, pitää vahtia jos alkaa sataa ettei autotallit tulvi.
<tale> Onko tuo Scrabbook oikein? Luulisin se kuuluu kirjoittaa kovalla p:llä, siis Scrapbook.
<pesasa> Joo, typo. Tuon kyllä huomasinkin, mutta unohdin korjata. Hyvä, että huomautit.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-08-21
<Daedro> moro
<Daedro> tarvisin hieman apua steamin asennuksessa
<Daedro> tai itseasiassa sain sen asennettua, mutta kun yritän käynnistää peliä, niin en saa sitä auki
<czr> Daedro, kaikki pelit ei toimi winella valitettavasti
<hifi> kannattaa katsoa winen appdb:stä itse pelin bugilistaa
<czr> varsinkin kun tulevat steamista
<czr> vaikka appdb sanois et cd:lta peli toimii ok
<Daedro> lähes kaikilla tuntuu css toimivan...
<Daedro> pitäiskö ladata tuo l4d2 ja testata jos se toimis
<hifi> pienemmällä todennäköisyydellä
<Daedro> voisko olla kiinni mun ajureista
<Daedro> peli aukeaa, sillä steam friendseissä näkyy että olen pelissä
<Daedro> mutta itse en näe ikkunaa
<hifi> mikä näytönohjain
<Daedro> hd4890
<hifi> ja mitkä ajurit
<Daedro> oonko mä muuten ladannu mitään :DDD
<hifi> no käytä sitä laiteajurit-härpäkettä
<Daedro> mitkä on uusimmat jotka toimii linuksilla edes kiitettävästi
<hifi> sieltä valikosta
<hifi> älä missään nimessä asenna niitä itse
<Daedro> mistä mä nyt löydän sen valikon...
<hifi> hyvä kysymys, itse kun en oletusasennusta käytä
<Daedro> löyty
<hifi> sen pitäisi ehdottaa AMD:n ajureita
<Daedro> ATI-näytönohjaimien rajoitettu 3D-ajuri
<Daedro> Tämä ajuri vaaditaan tavallista nopeampaan 3D-käyttöön ATI-näytönohjaimilla, sekä myös 2D-kiihdytykseen uusimmilla korteilla.
<hifi> näin
<hifi> vaihtoehtoina on että bootin jälkeen kaikki toimii nopeammin tai mikään ei toimi enää
<hifi> hence "rajoitettu"
<Daedro> ajuri on kytketty käyttöön ja tällä hetkellä käynnissä
<Daedro> eli oli asennettuna
<hifi> ai
<Daedro> hm...
<Daedro> winehq:ssa css + l4d toiminu..
<hifi> saattanee auttaa uudempi wine
<hifi> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<hifi> asennusohjeet löytynee jostain suomeksikin miten PPA asennetaan
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/5xuC0y -> PPA for Ubuntu Wine Team : “Ubuntu Wine Team” team
<Daedro> tämän takia windows vie ubuntua..
<hifi> no eipä juuri
<hifi> haluat vai väkisin käyttää toisen käyttöjärjestelmän pelejä toisella
<hifi> vain*
<tale> Daedro: Koia asentaa Linux-ohjelmia Windowsiin. Toimiiko ne edes sen vertaa.
<tale> Daedro: Käytä Ubuntulle tarkoitettuja ohjelmia niin ne toimii.
<hifi> mäkissä taitaa olla kuitenkin ylivertainen käyttöliittymä
<Daedro> btw mikä tämä ongelma on: mun kello ei liiku, pysyy siinä ajassa millon kone on bootattu
<tpls> mites muuten jos ostaa jonkun näyttiksen jossa on rautapohjainen hd-purku niin saako sen helposti toimimaan linuxissa
<tale> tpls: Riippuu ajureista.
<tpls> no esim tämä http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/product/44354/cnrbq/Asus-EAH5450-DI-1GD3-LP-Radeon-HD-5450-1GB-DDR3-PCI
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hts8Zc -> Asus EAH5450/DI/1GD3(LP) Radeon HD 5450 1GB DDR3 PCI Express -näytönohjain | Tuotekuvasto | Verkkokauppa.com
<tale> tpls: Tutki onko tolle mallille ajuri jossa on rautapurku mukana.
<tpls> mulla on tuos telkun vieres ny joku 2600+ semproni joka on vga:lla kiinni telkus
<tpls> nojuu, mietin vaan josko jollain ois jo kokemusta aiheesta
<Daedro> windowsin ihmeelliseen maailmaan ->
<Daedro> työpöytäkäyttiksenä kyllä parempi, mutta kun ei pelistudiot osaa laittaa linuksitukea niin on hauskaa
<Daedro> macilla kyllä toimii kaikki, onhan sillä kyllä suurempi käyttäjämääräkin..
<tale> Daedro: Kyllä ne osaa, ID on tehnyt Linux-version kaikista peleistään.
<hifi> käytän kyllä itse paljon wineä
<hifi> kaikkeen mahdolliseen, aika pitkälti toimii paljon asiat sillä
<Daedro> id julkasee lähdekoodit ja kaikki
<Daedro> pitäiskö vielä kokeilla ladata catalystit
<Daedro> yhdellä ainakin on ollu 10.12 ja toiminu
<czr> se on aika maagista kyl milla kombinaatiolla ubuntu + wine + suljetut ajurit + steamin versio + pelin patchi = toimii.
<czr> liian monta liikkuvaa osaa imo et vois suoraan heittaa mika toimii ja mika ei
<czr> niin ja siis suljettujen ajureiden versio siis
<czr> itse en koskaan esim saanut eve:a toimimaan vaikka mita vaihdoin
<czr> civ:it toimii aika hyvin, paitsi joskus steamin kautta paivittyy ja sit ei toimi. ja sit ehka taas toimii parin viikon paasta kun tulee seuraava paivitys..
<Kurko> itte oon todennu ettei winellä kannata pelata mitään.. ei siittä tule muutakun paha mieli :)
<czr> itse olen kans yrittanyt ps3:lla
<Pekka3214> Huomenta
<Pekka3214> Tosta Ubuntu One:sta semmonen kysymys että pystyykö sieltä palauttaan tiedostot jos vaikka kovalevy hajoaa? Jos pystyy niin onko haastavakin operaatio?
<tale> Pekka3214: Pystyy. Ei.
<Pekka3214> Joku loitsu vai kirjaudutaanko verkkosivuille ja sieltä yksitellen tallennetaan uudestaan?
<tale> Pekka3214: Ihan suoraviivaista. Kirjaudut toisella koneella Ubuntu One tilillesi ja ne tiedostot näkyy.
<Pekka3214> Niin se latailee ne sitten sieltä uudestaan
<Pekka3214> Hieno homma
<Pekka3214> Ei ole vielä tarvetta mutta ajattelin valmiiks
<tale> Pekka3214: Voi sen kokeillakin valmiiksi, jos lainaat kaverin konetta ja kirjaudut omilla Ubuntu One tunnuksillasi.
<Pekka3214> Jos kokeilen toisella kovalevyllä
<tale> Pekka3214: Kyllä sekin onnistuu.
<Pekka3214> Olekko itte kokeillu käytännön tasolla?
<tale> Pekka3214: Ei ole itsellä One käytössä, muiden touhuja seuraamalla olen huomannut miten se toimii ja että kyllä se toimii.
<czr> kannattanee kyl ihan testata oikeasti
<czr> eiks ubuntu onessa saa trialin yms
<Pekka3214> Siis kokeiluversion?
<Pekka3214> Saahan sieltä sen 5Gt jokainen
<Pekka3214> Sitte voi ostaa lisää 20Gt paketteja
<Pekka3214> Ittellä on toi 20Gt + ilmaiset 5Gt
<czr> Pekka3214, niin. tarkoitinkin et kokeile silla sita palautusta
<Pekka3214> Joo ymmärsin kyllä
<Pekka3214> Vastailin vaan tohon trial juttuun
<Bac__> Päivää kanavalle
<Bac__> tarvittaisiin vähän apua fstab:n / käyttöoikeuksien kanssa, löytyiskö ketään tietäjää opastamaan?
<Ydinlaskeuma> Asennettu 11.04-amd64, Xchat perus-ei-gnome, ei yhdistä irc.cc.tut.fi:hin, vaikka löytää sen ip-osoitteen. Mitä oleellista eroa freenodessa ja cc.tut:ssa on?
<paww> yrittäneekö ipv6:lla, vai onko vain blokattu sun ip:stä
<Ydinlaskeuma> toisella koneella pääsee. ipv6 hmm..
<Ydinlaskeuma> asetuksissa ei mainita ipv6
<tale> Ydinlaskeuma: Pääseekö muihin Freenoden palvelimiin?
<Ydinlaskeuma> kuten esim.?
<|PuLi|> eiks irc.cc.hut.fi oo IRCnet servu?
<tuhoojabotti> Jep
<|PuLi|> vai freenode
<tuhoojabotti> eiku
<tuhoojabotti> en mä hutist tiiä, mut tut
<|PuLi|> mulla on ainakin sillein IRCnetin puolella että ku on elisan liittymä niin se ei suostu yhdistää ku irc.elisa.fi
<tuhoojabotti> irc.nbl.fi \o
<Bac__> Osaisiko joku viisaampi auttaa fstab:n / käyttöoikeuksien kanssa?
<|PuLi|> Ydinlaskeuma: ootko kokeullu pelkästään irc.freenode.net
<|PuLi|> et eiks se oo loppujen lopuks aika sama et mil osotteella yhdistää
<Ydinlaskeuma> irc.freenode.net/6667 toimii, irc.cc.hut.fi/6667 ei
<Paavi2_0> olisko väärä portti?
<|PuLi|> jättää sen portin kirjoittamasta niin se ettii sopivan
<Paavi2_0> sitten voi olla, että hut rajoittaa tietyistä domaineista otettujen yhteyksien määrän, tai blokkaa sun domainis kokonaan
<Paavi2_0> joskin hut on pikkasen liberaalimpi kuin tut, joka hyväksyy vain .fi-domaineja :>
<Ydinlaskeuma> irc.cc.hut.fi: "Tuntematon isäntä. Onkohan se kirjoitettu väärin?"
<Ydinlaskeuma> mukku toisella koneella 32-bit 11.04 toimii irc.cc.tut.fi
<Paavi2_0> oliskohan cs, eikä cc :)
<Paavi2_0> irc.cs.hut.fi
<|PuLi|> tuli kans itelle mieleen toi
<Ydinlaskeuma> joo cs toimii
<Paavi2_0> dodi, tarkkana
<Ydinlaskeuma> kas, cs.tut:kin heittää cc.tut:iin, johon ei sitten saa yhdistettyä
<Ydinlaskeuma> No kun kerran cs.hut toimii, niin antaa tut:n olla, ongelma väistetty.
<Paavi2_0> tosiaan tut saattaa rajoittaa yhteyksien määrää jne. tamperelaiset ylläpitäjät välillä vähän natseilee.
<Ydinlaskeuma> mukku vain yksi kone päällä tällä hetkellä
<Ydinlaskeuma> ...ja seuraava ongelma: äänet ja kuva poissa synkasta ainakin vlc:llä ja totem:lla
<|PuLi|> ootko hekunu ubuntu-restricted-extras ton jälkeen toimii aika lailla kaikki
<|PuLi|> *hakenu
<Ydinlaskeuma> ai niin...
<Ydinlaskeuma> kuva ja ääni synkassa, kiitos.
<tuhoojabotti> |PuLi|: http://www.tuhoojabotti.com/r/prsc/Workspace%201_008.png Melkein mitä vaan, tuosta kun paino search niin se lopetti toistamisen kokonaan. :D
<tuhoojabotti> Tai cancel
<Finnish> Millä sais kätevästi 640x480 videon pienemmäks, ei oo kuin alle 2 minuuttia mutta melkein 200 megaa koko
<cygnus011> avidemux?
<Finnish> Minkälaisilla asetuksilla, mä en oo ikinä osannu käyttää avidemuxia
<paww> mencoder -oac mp3lame -lameopts preset=160 -ovc x264 -x264encopts crf=20 -o out.avi in.avi
<harriv> handbreak voisi olla käyttäjäystävällinen vaihtoehto
<harriv> eikun handbrake
#ubuntu-fi 2012-08-13
<kirvesAxe> aargh, tuorein ubuntun repossa oleva adobenn pdf-reader ei oo riittävän tuore avaamaan Nintendon huoltolomaketta :I
<anacron> mut on useasti pelastanu googlen documents
<anacron> tai google drive käytännössä nykyään
<kirvesAxe> anacron, hmm?
<anacron> docs.google.com
<anger> Okular on ainakin miljoona kertaa adobe readeria käyttökelpoisempi
<kirvesAxe> anger, onko siitä gnome-versiota? :)
<kirvesAxe> ja anacron, myös gdocs ilmoitti että "liian vanha reader, lataa uusi"
<anger> kirvesAxe: on, kirjaudut sisään gnomeen ja avaat okularin sieltä
<kirvesAxe> anger, eli asennan tuon okular-paketin joka vaatii mukanaan pari sataa kde-pakettia jotka todistetusti eivät toimi tässä kone-käyttisversio -yhdistelmässä ollenkaan?
<anger> Aika erikoinen kone-käyttisversio
<anger> Mut sit sun varmaan pitää käyttää jotain muuta softaa joka toimii
<anger> Ja joka on tehty oikealla kehitysympäristöllä
<kirvesAxe> anger, oon ekan kerran jo päälle 2 vuotta sitten angstannu täällä siitä kun kde-paketit asensin 10.04 ubuntun päälle eikä kde suostunu toimimaan millän tavalla :)
<anger> Niin yritit käynnistää kde:n?
<anger> Entäpä pelkkä kde/qt-softa gnomesta?
<anger> Ainakin toisin päin toimii vallan mainiosti
<anger> Ulkoasustakaan ei kyllä juuri pysty sanomaan käyttääkö softa gtk vai qt kirjastoja
<anger> Muutenkaan mä en ymmärrä gnome vs kde angstia
<anger> Linuxissa muutenkin tehdään samoja hommia useaan otteeseen, mielummin keskityttäisiin niihin asioihin joita linuxiin ei vielä löydy
<anger> Ja edelleen tohon pdf-caseen, kyllähän gnomessakin oli joku softa tota varten
<ninnnu> evince
<anger> adobe reader nyt on niin reikäinen ja hidas että ei sitä nyt ainakaan kannata alkaa käyttämään :)
<anacron> kirvesAxe: what... sehän toimii selaimessa
<kirvesAxe> anger, ei toiminut käytännössä mikään kde-softakaan...
<kirvesAxe> ja siis, mä olisin halunnut käyttää kde:tä mutten pystyny :P
<kirvesAxe> anacron, kun annoin sille saman tiedoston niin sama tulos, virheilmo että "liian vanha reader"
<czr> kirvesAxe, kokeilitko okular-nimistä softaa?
<kirvesAxe> czr, kuten sanottu, vaatii kde
<czr> vaatii kde-kirjastot, ei itse työpöytäympäristöä
<czr> mut jos kirjastot on ongelma niin en osaa auttaa. okular toiminut parhaiten itselläni
<kirvesAxe> noh, pistin jo aspaan mailia että se lomake ei toimi, katsotaan jos vastavat fiksusti.
<Sysi> onkohan beta-firefoxissa jo pdf-lukija, aurorassa on ja tais olla jo edellisessä
<skfin> Sysi: Vakaassakin on jo.
<skfin> Eikun onhan mulla näemmä beta
<skfin> No joka tapauksessa, betassakin on ollut jo hyvän aikaa
<GyberSonic> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=43266.0 Tuossa tarvitsen apua..
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/KuOuUF -> resapplet (tarkkuuden vaihtaja) vastine Unitylle!
<GyberSonic> Eli tarvitsen Ubuntun uudella Unity- työpöydällä toimivan resoluution vaihtaja ilmaisimen (indicator applet). Ennen käytin resappet:ia mutta sepä toimikaan ei enää uudella Unity työpöydällä. Kiitos uuden appletti-systeemin. Ei löytynyt google haulla sopivaa indicator-applettia.
<GyberSonic> Luulis, että näin yksinkertaseen olis ratkaisuu... :/
<tale> GyberSonic: Google löysi tämän: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/jupiter-0050-released-fixes-restore.html
<skfin> Joo jupiter on siihen
<skfin> Siinä on muutakin mutta myös resonvaihto
<GyberSonic> Hmm..
<GyberSonic> Näyttäis olevan ratkaisu ongelmaan...
<GyberSonic> Testataaan.. :)
<GyberSonic> "cat: /var/jupiter/displays: Tiedostoa tai hakemistoa ei ole" tuon heitti asennuksessa.. No kokeillaan..
<GyberSonic> Kyllä vain Jupiter ratkaisi ongelman..
<GyberSonic> Näyttää tunnistavan vain päänäytön.. Mutta se riittää mulle..
<GyberSonic> :)
<GyberSonic> No bye! Until we meet again! Buahaahaa! :D
#ubuntu-fi 2012-08-14
<elias_a> Mistäs Ubuntun 12.04:n Unity-hässäkästä löytyy tiedostojenetsimissovellus?
<astraljava> Jossain mainittiin että painamalla meta-näppäintä esiin ilmestyy dash. Onkos Alt yhtä kuin meta?
<MasseR> astraljava: Enemmän tai vähemmän kyllä
<elias_a> Näyttää olevan. Sillä tosin ei pysty etsimään. :P
<tale> elias_a: Painamalla kerran Windows-näppäintä tulee popup, johon voi kirjoittaa sovelluksen nimen. Sen saa siitä sitten käynnistettyä, ja voi liimata kuvakkeen vasemman reunan palkkiin.
<elias_a> tale: Kiitos, mutta kun en edes tiedä, mikä sen etsintäsovelluksen nimi 12.04:ssä voisi olla...
<tale> Joo, se on pulma. En minäkään ole keksinyt miten Unityssä löytää tuollaiset sovellukset kun ei ole valikkoa.
<tale> Asennan gnome-panel ja valitsen classic gnome, sitten osaan käyttää.
<elias_a> Nonnii :P
<astraljava> Eikös ton dashin pitäny olla sen verran fiksu että kunhan jotain aiheeseen liittyvää kirjoittaa niin se ehdottelee sieltä sitten kaikenlaista?
<elias_a> Kokeillaanpa.
<astraljava> Itse siis en ole käyttänyt, mutta näin ymmärsin että sieltä kyllä tulee tavaraa kunhan jotain hakutermiä kenttään hakkaa.
<elias_a> Eipä tule.
<elias_a> Osaa hakea vain tiedostojen nimistä mutta ei tekstin tai PDF:n sisältä.
<astraljava> elias_a: Oisko tästä apua? http://askubuntu.com/questions/145383/search-document-by-keyword-using-unity-lenses
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/IksYRW -> Search document by keyword using Unity Lenses - Ask Ubuntu
<tale> elias_a: Mahdollisesti on pikanäppäin etsintäsovelluksen käynnistämiseen.
<tale> Pikanäppäimet näki olikos se pitämällä pohjassa Alt-näppäintä.
<elias_a> Recoll meni asennukseen.
<Aku506> Kuinka paljon suurempi virrankulutus on vb
<Aku506> :ssä pyörivällä Windowsilla kuin aidolla?
<Aku506> (Mielummin käyttäisin sitä yhtä ohjelmaa ubuntun sisällä vb:ssä)
<n1ko> 12,235% +- 12%
<Sysi> riippuu paljonko vähemmän se raudalla pyörivä windows syö sähköä kuin ubuntu
<anger> Ton virrankulutuksen voisikin joskus kattoa
<anger> Joskus tuli katottua että xp:lla ja liimaksilla samalla koneella xp vei jonkun prosentin enemmän sähköä
<anger> ja linuxissa kuitenkin webbiserverit yms taustalla pyörimässä
<Echramath> Tekikö se weppiserveri jotain?
<anger> Eipä juuri, mutta olipahan kuitenkin käynnissä
<mjr> käynnissäolo on aika akateemista jos se vaan odottelee että tulis jotain tekemistä
<mjr> ei ne tyypillisesti kauheesti tyhjäkäy
<anger> Jep
<anger> Mut ei kuitenkaan pysty sanomaan että olisi ollut vähemmän resursseja käyttäviä prosesseja
<Kihokki> Moroo
<Kihokki> Mites tämmöiset saisi toimimaan Ubuntussa? http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=21519
<ighea_> tere
<ighea_> kaupasta saa toimivaa rautaa, jolle saa toimivia ajureita
<Echramath> Trololoo, onko tuo joku binäärikikkare, joka vaatii tietyn kernelversion?
<Kihokki> En tiedä, GMA3600 pitäisi saada vain toimimaan tässä
<Kihokki> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1145207 Tuossa oli jotain ohjeita mutten ymmärrä miten tuo toimii
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/FUZBbD -> Intel PowerVR GMA 3600/3650 linux driver released! (Page 1) / Kernel & Hardware / Arch Linux Forums
<Kihokki> Ja kun se on Arch
<Kihokki> Sain asennettua tähän kernel 3.4 ja sain jonkin experimental ajurin siinä samassa toimimaan, muttei tämä tunnista ulkoista näyttöä ja 2D kiihdytyskin puuttuu
<Kihokki> ighea_, Jee, ei tullut mieleen silloin kun halusin nimenomaan mahdollisimman pienen miniläppärin.
<ighea_> Kihokki: no eihän se huono graffapiiri ole
<Kihokki> ighea_, No ei, mutta ajuri olisi mukava saada toimimaan
<ighea_> voihan sitä monenmoista haluta aina juu
<Kihokki> Kai tuo sitten tulee eräänä päivänä helpommin saataville
<ighea_> ei välttämättä valitettavasti ikuna
<ighea_> se avoin ajurikin taitaa jäädä vähän torson asteelle
<Kihokki> No ulkoista näyttöä edes pitäisi pystyä käyttämään
#ubuntu-fi 2012-08-15
<Tomin> Minkähän ihmeen takia screen ilmottaa Must be connected to a terminal.
<Tomin> Olen siis yhdistänyt ssh:lla Ubuntu 12.04 koneeseen
<Tomin> ja sitten yritän komentaa screen
<Sysi> jos sulla on jo pyörimässä screen siellä niin screen -r tai mieluiten -Dr
<ninnnu> lisää ssh:n täppiin -t jos haluat suoraan ssh-komennossa käynnisttää screenin
<Tomin> en yritä suoraan käynnistää ja ei pitäisi olla valmiiksi screeniä pyörimässä
<Tomin> en myöskään (tällä kertaa) yritä ajaa jailista. /proc, /dev/pts ja /dev/ptmx löytyy kyllä
#ubuntu-fi 2012-08-16
<Kilpuri> Miten noi mounttaukset menevät ubuntussa
<Kilpuri> minulla oli 2 levyä joissa oli erilaisia osioita.
<Kilpuri> jos nyt unohdetaan se levy jossa on käyttöjärjestelmä. (en tehnyt sille mitään)
<Kilpuri> tämä toinen levy jota muokkailin on semmoinen, että siivosin sieltä tavaraa ja alustin jonkun ext4 muotoon. En vaan saa liitettyä mitenkään takaisin.
<Echramath> Voit laittaa ne käsin /etc/fstabiin jos haluat ne aina liittää kun kone käynnistyy.
<Echramath> Ja uuid kannattaa etsiä niille: http://liquidat.wordpress.com/2007/10/15/short-tip-get-uuid-of-hard-disks/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/YSyuta -> Short Tip: Get UUID of Hard Disks « /home/liquidat
<JuhaK-> Iltaa, koitin tässä asentaa vanhaan miniläppäriin Lubuntun 12.04, tarkoituksena kokeilla pyörittää webkameraa valvontakamerana
<JuhaK-> Mutta homma pysähty ekaan käynnistykseen, hetken odottelun jälkeen Lubuntu teksti häviää ja jää musta ruutu
<JuhaK-> Löysin jotain, että vika olisi broadcomin wlan ajureissa, ja jotkut olivat saaneet korjattua tämän päivittämällä. Mutta nyt pitäisi jotenkin saada laite verkkoon, ei onnistu edes piuhan kautta
#ubuntu-fi 2012-08-17
<Kilpuri> Miksi en saa mountattua osioa, fstab väittää, että minulla ei ole riittävästi oikeuksia.
<czr> sudo mount ..
<czr> taikka sitten lisäät user option fstabin optioihin sille tiedostojärjestelmälle
<Kilpuri> czr: täytyy koittaa.
<Kilpuri> eikun...missä järjestyksessä noita juttuja oikein pitää tehdä?
<Kilpuri> sinne fstab:iin pitää saada tekstitiedosto?
<czr> riippuu nyt vähän siitä mitä yrität saada aikaiseksi. kerro enemmän siitä ensin
<Kilpuri> jos sinne saa semmoisen, niin eikö riitä jos sammuttaa koneen ja käynnistää uudestaan? (joo on tohon komentokin)
<Kilpuri> minulla oli 2 levyä.
<Kilpuri> ekassa on tämä ubuntu, mutta olin poistamassa siitä SWAP osioa.
<Kilpuri> Unohdetaan nyt kuitenkin tämä eka levy
<Kilpuri> Tokassa levyssä minulla oli windows yms. paskaa. alustin siitä osion muotoon ext4 ja nyt haluaisin liittää sen
<czr> eli, haluat pysyvan liitoksen? mihin olet sita liittamassa?
<Kilpuri> aikaisemmin toi toka levy näkyi siellä "ylhäällä" samalla tavalla, kuin tikut "alhaalla"
<czr> (minkä hakemiston päälle)
<czr> en ymmärrä mihin "ylhäällä" ja "alhaalla" liittyy. /etc/fstab:in sisältö?
<Kilpuri> tota, nyt ajatus ei kulje...ajattelin sitä HOME osioksi tai semmoiseksi jaetuksi musiikki varastoksi.
<gildean> czr: ylhäällä varmaan siinä unityn launcherissa siis
<czr> homen vaihto vaatii vähän enemmän tekemistä, koska sit sun pitää myös pystyä siirtämään kamat sinne uudelle tiedostojärjestelmälle ennenkuin se peittää allensa vanhan homen sisällön
<gildean> tai nautiluksen sivupalkissa
<Kilpuri> toi yhäällä ja alhaalla oli siinä palkissa vasemmalla, siis pääkäyttäjä sai mountattua ne.
<czr> ah. no ei sano mulle mitään unityt :-)
<czr> ok, eli graafisessa ympäristössä
<czr> kokeillaan vaikka ensin toi "musiikkivarasto"
<Kilpuri> no sama se on minulle, että missä ympäristössä.
<czr> eli, jotta voit tehdä pysyvän liitoksen joka otetaan käyttöön automaattisesti järjestelmän käynnistysvaiheessa, sinun tulee tehdä kaksi asiaa.
<czr> 1) luo liitospiste ensin minne haluat uuden tiedostojärjestelmän liitettävän
<czr> esim sudo mkdir /srv/music tai rohkeasti jopa sudo mkdir /music
<czr> tai minkä nimet haluatkaan sille antaa
<czr> nimen jopa
<czr> 2) luo rivi fstabiin jossa kerrotaan a) miten tiedostojärjestelmä löytyy, b) mihin se liitetään, c) missä yhteydessä liitetään. kirjoitan alle esimerkin
<czr>  /dev/sdh4 /srv/music ext4  defaults 0 0
<czr> tai vikan nollan voi toki laittaa myös ykköseksi
<czr> sillä on vaikutusta missä järjestyksessä fsck:t ajetaan tiedostojärjestelmille
<czr> sen jälkeen, ennen buuttaamista, testaa et toi toimii, seuraavasti: sudo mount -a
<czr> ja df -T:llä saat tarkistettua et kaikki tiedostojärjestelmät on mukana mitä tarvii olla
<czr> jos toi testi epäonnistuu, niin ei se tule myöskään buutissa yhtään sen paremmin mukaan.
<czr>  /dev/sdh4:n tilalle voi myös harkita käyttävänsä tiedostojärjestelmän uniikkia tunnusta (UUID), mutta voisit ensin kokeilla edellämainitun yksinkertaisesti
<Kilpuri> joo. semmoinen vielä, että mikä toi SRV on? siis miksi just tonne?
<czr> se on paikka serveridatalle
<Kilpuri> joo
<czr> käytäntö, ei siis tekninen syy
<Kilpuri> joo
<czr> ylläolevilla asetuksilla tiedostojärjestelmän omistaa root, mut voit käyttää chown/chmodia sit oikeuksien jakamiseen siten miten parhaaksi näet
<czr> on myös paljon muita tapoja mutta ylläoleva on vanhin ja suoraviivaisin
<Kilpuri>  2) luo rivi fstabiin jossa kerrotaan   <---miten se tehdään? kyllä minä saan tekstiediittoriin kirjoitettua rivin, mutta en saa tallennettua sitä tonne...
<Kilpuri> saatoin keksiä.....kyselen myöhemmin lisää jos taas sähläsin
<czr>  /etc/fstab on suojattu siten ettei normikayttaja voi muokata tiedostoa. kaynnista editori root-oikeuksin
<elias_a> Jahas. TB:n Lightning-lisäosa ei sitten osaakaan lukea localesta automaagisesti asetuksiaan ja asettaa maanantaita viikon ekaksi päiväksi, kuten täällä on tapama.
<elias_a> Kilpuri: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Sysi> gksudo graafisille ohjelmille
#ubuntu-fi 2012-08-18
<Kilpuri> nyt en ymmärrä, että miten noi toimivat CHOWN ja CHMOD jutut toimivat.
<Kilpuri> minulla on nyt hakemisto /srv/jako
<Kilpuri> sitten minulla on käyttäjä PEKKA, joka kai kuuluu ryhmään PERHE
<Kilpuri> tämä PEKKA näkee sen tiedoston, mutta sinne ei saa kirjoitettua mitään
<Echramath> Mitkä oikeudet sillä hakemistolla on?
<Kilpuri> niin,
<Kilpuri> odotas
<Kilpuri> .../dev/sdb5  /srv/jako  ext4 user,perhe,noauto 0 0
<Kilpuri> Miten minä tarkistan noi pekan ryhmiin (ryhmään) kuulumisen
<Kilpuri> tarkoitus oli koota tonne semmoista yhteistä tietoa esim. musiikkia
<Sysi> id pekka
<Sysi> ls -l tai tiedostonhallinta näyttää omistajan ja mitkä oikeudet muilla on
<Kilpuri> No toi väittää, että omistaja on ROOT
<Kilpuri> Niin vissiin, mutta miten se muutetaan?
<Tomin> sudo chown käyttäjä tiedosto/hakemisto tai sudo chown -R käyttäjä hakemisto
<Tomin> jälkimmäinen muuttaa myös hakemiston alla olevien tiedostojen oikeuksia
<Tomin> ja myös ryhmän voi vaihtaa: sudo chmod (käyttäjä):ryhmä loput jutut
<Tomin> eli siis voi säätää käyttäjä:ryhmä, käyttäjä tai :ryhmä
<Tomin> selitinkö vähän epäselvästi...?
<Tomin> chown --help ja man chown ovat suosikkejani (chown voi vaihtaa myös muuksi komennoksi), kun ei noita aina muista
<Kilpuri> no niin, menikö minulta jotain ohi?
<Echramath> Se yksi komento jota et ole löytänyt on chgrp.
<Echramath> Sillä voit vaihtaa sen hakemiston ryhmän perheeksi.
<Kilpuri> eli miten?
<Echramath> chgrp perhe /srv/jako
<Echramath> Tietysti voit vetää -R -option niin se vielä käy kaikki tiedostot sieltä sisästä.
<Kilpuri> joo. tuleeko ne uudetkin tiedostot sitten tolle ryhmälle vai onko tossa joku /srv/jako/*
<Echramath> Odotas...
<Echramath> Mun mielestä "chmod g+s /srv/jako" tekee mitä ajat takaa.
<Kilpuri> no ei tämä nyt onnistu mitenkään.
<Kilpuri> on minulla kirja jossa lukee: shown :uusiomistajaryhmä tiedosto
<Kilpuri> samaa wikiä kai minäkin olen tavannut noin 2 päivää, mutta ei tämä nyt suju.
<Kilpuri> Ongelma ratkesi.
<Kilpuri> se oli tämä unity
<Kilpuri> gksudo nautilus
<pesasa> Ööö... Eli ajat nautilusta rootin oikeudella? Ei hyvä.
<Echramath> Meno aika NT?
<Kilpuri> [22:54] <pesasa> Ööö... Eli ajat nautilusta rootin oikeudella? Ei hyvä.   <---eipä kukaan osannut neuvoa muutakaan.
<Kilpuri> kun kerran root omisti ton kansion ja mikään komento sudolla tai ilaman sudoa ei tehnyt mitään.
<rauno> Hallou
<anacron> hai
<Echramath> nyt alkoi tehdä mieli halloumia.
<rauno> Noita fontteja mietiskelen tässä, kun ovat tässä ubuntu 12.04:ssa melko erikoiset
<anacron> salee
<rauno> tossa ompi 12.04 -> 12.10 päivitys menossa... aika hitaasti menee toi asennus
<rauno> onkos näissä versioissa nyt kummoisia eroja?
<Sysi> pesasa: gksudo on olemassa siksi että mm. nautilusta vois ajaa jokseenki turvallisesti pääkäyttäjäoikeuksilla
<pesasa> Sysi: En oikein näe mitään syytä ajaa nautilusta pääkäyttäjän oikeuksilla. "turvallisestikaan"
<pesasa> Kilpurille olisin sanonut, jos ei olisi jo lähtenyt, että kyllä hänelle annettiin ohjeita chmodin käytöstä, mutta ei ollut paikalla silloin. Koska ei ole enää paikalla, niin en sano.
<pesasa> Tiedostojen jakaminen käytäjien kesken käyttämällä nautilusta rootin oikeuksilla ei kuulosta oikealta ratkaisulta.
<Sysi> kansion oikeuksien korjaaminen tuetulla tavalla ei kuulosta kovin väärältä
<astraljava> Niin kyllähän ne sillä tavalla voi laittaa ne hakemisto-oikat kuntoon. Ehkäpä pesasa tarkoittaa tässä sitä jatkuvaa käyttöä.
<astraljava> Mulle ainakin jäi tuosta yltä epäselväksi millä tavalla Kilpuri meinasi asiaa viedä eteenpäin.
<Sysi> niin.. kirjotettavien tiedostojen oikeuksien muuttaminen ei taida olla kovin triviaalia
<astraljava> Oikeuksien? Ei. Omistuksen kyllä.
<astraljava> Mun mielestä tässä olis riittänyt jälkimmäinen.
<astraljava> Mutta en osallistunut keskusteluun, jotenka jätän arvailuni tähän. :)
<Sysi> omistajaryhmän muuttaminen vissiin
<Sysi> oisko jotaki documenttia tuon tekemisestä jos on useemman rivin juttu?
<astraljava> Kolme komentoa riittää, mutta kyllähän vähemmistäkin on dokkareita väännetty. `sudo mkdir -p /path/to/dir; sudo chown -R owner:group; sudo chmod -R ug+<tähänsopivatoikat>`
<Sysi> mutta siis kun tuon jälkeen kopioi tiedostoja sinne, mikä ryhmä esim. tulee, kansion mukaan vai saako käyttäjän ominaisuutena jotenki säädettyä
<astraljava> bah, oikeassa olet.
<astraljava> Olikos tähän se sticky bit sitten, mikä aiemminkin on jo mainittu?
<astraljava> Joo.
<pesasa> Tollasen tilanteen kanssa joskus painin äidin koneella ja lopulta menin aidan matalimmasta kohdasta. Erillinen vfat-osio käyttäjien yhteisille tiedostoille (valokuville).
<astraljava> Niin. Jos ei tartte NSA-tason securityä, niin pitääkö sellaista asentaa? :)
<Echramath> vfat on muuten ikävä.
<Echramath> Mutta onko muuta osiota systeemiä, jolla ei olisi mitään oikeuksia?
<astraljava> En tiedä, ei oo ollut tarvetta moiselle. Oisko se sitten samba millä lähtis menemään, jos haluu oikeesti hallittavan sydeemin?
<astraljava> Tai NFS varmaan riittää mikäli kaikki käyttäjät on *nixeilla liikkeellä.
<Echramath> Tai siis aattelin jotain muistitikkuja. Eiks ne käyttäjä-idt siirrettävällä medialla ole ihan järjetön idea?
<pesasa> Ja sitten kameravalmistajat sun muut maksavat vielä jotain lisenssejä Microsoftille fatista.
<pesasa> Asiasta... siiliin: http://viikonvalo.fi/Hedgewars
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/MfKegr -> 2x34 Hedgewars - Viikon VALO #86 | Viikon VALO
#ubuntu-fi 2012-08-19
<czr> maksaahan ne nytkin pesasa
<czr> ah, niin. ei mitaan :-)
<Sysi> jokohan linuxin exfat-tuki ois kohta toimiva, ois joku oikeudeton filesysteemi joka toimis windows/os x/linux ilman nihkeää tiedostokokorajaa
<tale> Mikä exfat? FAT tiedostojärjestelmät käsittääkseni toimii.
<Sysi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ExFAT
<tale>  It cannot become an official part of Linux due to the patent encumbered status of the exFAT filesystem.
<Sysi> eihän nvidia-ajuritkaa oo
<tale> Proprietary read/write solutions licensed and derived from the Microsoft exFAT implementation are available for Android,[17] Linux, and other operating systems from Paragon Software Group and Tuxera.
<Sysi> https://launchpad.net/~relan/+archive/exfat
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/qb9afd -> Free exFAT file system implementation : Andrew Nayenko
<czr> ongelma exfatissa oikeastaan on et ms:lla on patentteja siita
<czr> joten voi olla kohtuu pitka aika ennenkuin saa ns. jarkevan tuen siita linuxille, ilman et joutuu maksaan ms:lle siita
<czr> ja exfat on tosiaan kaytossa >32GB SD:eille speksin mukaan. ei sita ole toki pakko kayttaa, mut esiformatoituna kortit tulee silla.
<czr> oon miettiny kyl et vois tehda oman tiedostojarjestelman tuohon kayttoon, joka ei tietty ois exfat-yhteensopiva, mut ottais huomioon sen median omituisuudet. "sit kun on aikaa"-projekti.
<Kilpuri> pesasa: eilen meinasit, että nautiluksen ajaminen rootin oikeuksilla ei ole fiksua. En minä sitä muuhun tarvinnut, kuin kansion oikeuksien muokkaamiseen.
<Mkaysi> http://linux.fi/wiki/Tiedoston_oikeudet
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/bTWvqO -> Tiedoston oikeudet – Linux.fi
<Kilpuri> Mkaysi: eipä tosta sinun linkistäsi ole mitään iloa unityn kanssa, en ainakaan eilen keksinyt. (tiedän kyllä mikä on terminaali)
<Echramath> Metkaa on, rootilla ja käyttäjällä scanimage -L listaa skannerin, sanedilla ei vaan löydä sitä.
<Sysi> simple-scan?
<Echramath> Sehän on frontend, auttaisko se nyt?
<Sysi> ahjoo, samalle backendille
<Echramath> Yritin jakaa sitä verkon yli, mutta eihän siitä tulee mitään jos saned ei löydä koko härveliä.
<nom> moi!
<nom> ... hm, kaikki nukkumassa :(
<Echramath> Niin.
<nom> tai melkein :)
<nom> Mint 13 Cinnamon boot ongelma
<nom> tai siis Install
<gildean> !mint
<lubotu3> Linux Mint ei ole Ubuntun tuettu rinnakkaisjakelu. Ole hyvä ja hae tukea kanavalta #linuxmint-help palvelimella irc.spotchat.org
<nom> lubotu: hm, voi ei
<nom> mä luulen että sama ongelma on jos koettaa asentaa Ubuntu 1204:n Acerin pöytäkoneelle
<nom> lubotu3: kiitos tiedosta kumminkin
<lubotu3> nom: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nom> ah :)
<nom> hmmm
<nom> brb
#ubuntu-fi 2013-08-12
 * Mirv ajaa unity-system-compositoria
<Mirv> eihän tässä mitään, oikean multimonitortuen vielä tarttee tän mirroroinnin sijaan
<Sysi> nyt on eka versio joka on edes pääosin toimiva, oli kyllä low-end radeonilla todella hidas
<Sysi> vähän pätevämmällä raudalla ei huomannu eroa pelkkään xorgiin
<Sysi> ilmeisesti se ei toimi ollenkaa jos on minkäännäköstä köhää ajureilla
<Sysi> xubuntusta pyöritettiin xmir-livecd millä oon kokeillu http://vanir.unit193.tk/mir/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/aKFx8J -> XMir testing on Xubuntu
<Mirv> Sysi: ois vissiin jotain radeon-bugia, intel sandy bridgellä (mikä ei kuitenkaan mikään raketti ole) en huomaa eroa Xorgiin
<Mirv> overhead ei ole kuitenkaan mikään valtava tossa, mutta toki erilainen systeemi paljastaa eri bugit
<Sysi> Mirv: voi olla, atom n270 netbookillaki pyöri hyvin
<Mirv> piti tosin ilmottaa bugi https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1210798 johon törmäsin kun olin asennellut kaikenlaista huvikseni x86:llakin :)
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1210798 in Unity System Compositor "unity-system-compositor crashes if libhybris installed on x86" [High,Triaged]
<Sysi> mää en tehny bugiraporttia, kirjasin vaan xubuntun testaus-etherpadiin
<Sysi> pöytäkoneen tehokkaammalla näyttiksellä pelasi hyvin radeonillakin
<wave> saako tuota xmir live-cd:tä enää mistään?
<Sysi> kysyn omistajalta onko sivu palaamassa
<wave> olisi pitänyt näyttävästi töissä ladata kun oli mahdollisuus
<wave> mutta mietin että sama kotona testailla
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Sky_Map
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/hYfBla -> 3x33 Sky Map - Viikon VALO #137 | Viikon VALO
#ubuntu-fi 2013-08-13
<wave> Sysi: ei tainnut olla enää saatavilla?
<Sysi> wave: joku hassu ongelma domainissa, jos kaveri on vielä hereillä niin saan kohta ip-osotteen
<Sysi> yks testausmahdollisuus on virittää daily ja asentaa siihen mir-paketit
<wave> Sysi: aah, ok, no ei mitään kiirettä
<wave> Sysi: Xmir sivu on näyttävästi nyt palannut ylös :3
<Sysi> wave: joo niin näymmä
#ubuntu-fi 2013-08-14
<lataku> ho ho ho, does anyone know wich kernel will be shipped with 13.10?
<lataku> wrong window :)
<Sysi> tää on ihan suomenkielinen kanava
<kyyberi> :)
<Mirv> 3.11, tuli pari päivää sitten
<Mirv> ja nyt tuli päivittyneenä rc5:een
<jjo> tuskinpa siihen sit uudempaa tulee...
<arsson> Olisko jotain temppua millä sais mokkulayhteyden pysymään päällä kun katkeilee vähän väliä?
<arsson> huawei E220 on käytössä
<tale> arsson: Pitäisi tietää miksi se katkeilee. Onko signaali esimerkiksi heikko?
<tale> arsson: Tai vaihtaako mokkula 2G:n ja 3G:n välillä?
<arsson> signaalin heikkouteen en usko kun wintoosan puolella pysyy varmemmin
<arsson> toki tarvittaessa 2g 3g vaihtelee
<puhuri> oletkp katsonut, häviääkö laiteajuri (/dev/ttyACM0 ?) vai vain networkmanager sekoilee?
<puhuri> itsellä ainankin nm hukkaa mobiililaajakaistan yhdessä koneessa vaikka kernelin mielestä laite onkin paikalla
<puhuri> en ole ehtinyt debugata kun lomalla ilmeni
<Kilpuri> Tämä nyt ei liity tähän, mutta minun WLAN palikka ei lähde käyntiin jos kone on valmiustilassa.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-08-15
<__var> In terminal i started a background job using &. Now when i close the terminal using 'x' on the top right corner of the terminal.Even the background job gets terminated. Now as far as i know, when a process becomes orphan, its ppid =1.Whats happening here?
<__var> Also what signal is sent to a process when 'x' is pressed....
<Tm_T> __var: hi, this is finnish channel, for support in english I'd recommend trying #ubuntu
<mjr> what he said, but the answer is that the backgrounded process gets a SIGHUP when losing the terminal, and apparently reacts by dying. You can disable that by starting the process with nohup, or saying (in bash) disown after starting the background process
<mlpug> onko chkrootkitin käyttäjiä paikalla? mulla se sanoo, että olis suckit rootkit koneessa. toisaalta on paljon juttua, että voisi olla väärä hälytys. voisko joku katsoa, onko 13.04 /sbin hakemistossa oleva telinit linkki vai tavallinen tiedosto? Mulla se on tiedosto. Jossain sanottiin, että sen pitäis olla linkki.
<jjo> tiedosto mulla on
<jjo> ja kotona kans
<jjo> virtuaalikoneen debianissa se on linkki
<mlpug> no hyvä. ehkä tämä oli sitten väärä hälytys. ubuntu tiimi on varmaan tehnyt siihen jotain omaa, joka on eritavalla kuin muiden distrojen käytäntö. chkrootkitin määrittelyt ei ole ajantasalla. näin toivon
<jjo> joo, nuo joissa se oli tiedosto, olivat juurikin ubuntupohjaisia
<jjo> upstart-paketissa näköjään onkin tuo tiedosto
<mlpug> jjo, oletko käyttänyt chkrootkit ?
<ninnnu> http://securityreactions.tumblr.com/post/56691662757/running-rkhunter
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/lFCcJN -> Running rkhunter - Infosec Reactions
<jjo> mlpug: en aikoihin
<mlpug> ok. olis vaan kiva saada vahvistusta, että tuleeko tuo hälytys ihan heti tuoreella 13.04:llä. Kokeilen sitä itse tässä tänään kun ehdin ja kun olen varmistellut, että mun installointi CD:n hash täsmää ubuntun ilmoittamaan
<Pekka__> Onkohan mitään toimivaa keinoa siirtää windows8 puhelimesta kuvat ubuntu one palvelimelle
<ninnnu> mlpug: mulla tulee vain /sbin/init:stä huutoa (muka SuckIt-rootkit)
<mlpug> ninnnu, hyvä hyvä. se on sama kuin mulla ja mitä useammalla se huuto tulee niin sitä vakuuttuneempi olen että se on false positive. aika epätodennäköistä että meidän kaikkien koneet on häkätty
<ninnnu> mlpug: ja vaikka olisikin, jos korkkaaja on yhtään kompetentti niin se osaa piiloutua chkrootkitiltä ja rkhunterilta
<ninnnu> -> "you can't trust the system"
<Pekka__> Tipuin linjoilta, mahtoikohan kellään olla mitään sanottavaa siihen onnistuuko windowspuhelimista saamaan kuvia ubuntuu oneen jollain konstilla
<Kilpuri> Miksi ei onnistuisi?
<Pekka__> No löysin yhden softan, kommentit eivät ole kovin lupaavia http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/ubi/8f61c442-f0b2-440b-8299-3f86832d37b3
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/o9TdrU -> Ubi | Windows Phone Apps+Games Store (United States)
<mlpug> ninnnu, joo. niitä on kompetentteja ja vähemmän kompetentteja. vähemmän kompetentteja vastaan nuo työkalut saattavat auttaa. samatenkuin uudelleenasennukset.
<mlpug> Kaikkein kompeteimpia vastaan ei pysty suojautumaan, mutta niissä on se hyvä, että niitä kiinnostaa enemmän edward snowdenit kuin pienen ihmisen pankkitili
<mlpug> ja vielä tuosta chkrootkitin ilmoittamasta suckit rootkitista tiedoksi, että kyllä se raportoi sen rootkitin täysin tuoreellekin 13.04:lle
<otto> Oletteko muuten huomanneet, että COSS ry:n voi liittyä nykyisin yksityishenkilönäkin? Ubuntu-fi:llähän ei ole mitään yhdistystä, olisiko tuo hyvä organistointikanava?
#ubuntu-fi 2013-08-16
<ranu> hi
<ranu> I've downloaded sptktool box(used in speech processing), done ./configure, make and make install, everything went well.Now if I wanted to use any code i need to go to corresponding folders and only could execute. How to make them available from anywhere?
#ubuntu-fi 2013-08-17
<Max^> vieläköhä toi ubuntun salasanaton root shelli toimii uusimmassa versiossa :D
<Max^> valmiina voisd olla kyll ne kirjotusoikeudet ettei tarvii niitä aina säätää
<elias_a> Missähän 12.04:ssa on hibernatea ja suspendia määrittelevät skriptit tjsp.?
<elias_a> Löysin tällaisen ohjeen: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-suspend-and-hibernation-problem-for-laptops.html
<elias_a> Ainakaan /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux/hal-system-power-hibernate-linux ei näytä olevan tuolla paikalla.
<hahlo> mikäs mokkulan vaiensi 13.04:ssa?
<elias_a> hahlo: Mikäs piirisarja siinä mokkulassa on?
<hahlo> tämä on huawei e173 ja 12.04 toimi hyvin
<elias_a> hahlo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/+bug/1057186
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1057186 in modemmanager (Ubuntu) "Modem Huawei E173 works in 12.04 but not in 12.10" [Medium,Confirmed]
<elias_a> Oliskohan tuosta kyse...
<otto> Oletteko muuten huomanneet, että COSS ry:n voi liittyä nykyisin yksityishenkilönäkin?  Ubuntu-fi:llähän ei ole mitään yhdistystä, olisiko tuo hyvä organistointikanava?
<Sysi> ubufi on tainnu olla aika hiljaiselossa jo jonkin aikaa
<otto> unity ajanut ihmiset pois, vai..?
<elias_a> No on täällä jonkin verran liikennettä.
<elias_a> Taidan koittaa tuon oman ongelmani ratkaisua päivittämällä uudempaan.
<elias_a> Käyttikseen siis - kone pysyy samana ;-)
#ubuntu-fi 2013-08-18
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Geary
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/S4C92s -> 3x34 Geary - Viikon VALO #138 | Viikon VALO
#ubuntu-fi 2014-08-11
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Redshift
<Mikaela> pesasa: "Ohjelma väitti osaavansa katsoa sijainnin muista ohjelmista" tarkoittaa ymmärtääkseni GNOME 2:den kelloa, MATE ei ymmärtääkseni kelpaa tai mikään muukaan.
<pesasa> Voi olla. tale ^
<Mikaela> Siinä myöhemmin näköjään mainitaan, että 12.04 oli toiminut suoraan, mutta eihän siinä kai enää myöskään ole GNOME 2:ta?
<tale> Tuo gtk-redshift ilmoittaa sijainnintarjoajaksi gnome-clock Debian Wheezyssä. Komennolla gtk-redshift -l list
<tale> Pistin sinne sijainnin, muttei se tuntunut kelpaavan.
<tale> Nyt Ubuntu alkoi tarjoamaan päivitystä 12.04 -> 14.04, ja Release Notes -sivulla on "Upgrading from Ubuntu 12.04 LTS or Ubuntu 13.10"
#ubuntu-fi 2014-08-12
<Mirv> tale: joo näin luinkin yhdestä bugiraportista että vipua väännetään eilen
<Mirv> ja ilmeisesti se vipu on tarkemmin ottaen http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts :n päivittäminen loppukädessä
<tale> Kummastelen ettei ole ohjetta 12.04 -> 14.04.1 -päivityksessä mahdollisesti tulevien ongelmien ratkomisesta.
<tale> Vaikea uskoa tuo päivitys menee joka tilanteessa täysin putkeen.
<Mirv> en tiedä olisiko muita ohjeita antaa kuin mitä päivitysohjelma virhetilanteissa itse antaa?
<Mirv> mut joo, olen samaa mieltä kyllä siinä että yleisesti ottaen mitä enemmän ohjeita tarjolla/löytyy sen parempi. paras paikka on kyllä ohjelmassa itsessään koska webin koluaminen on jo kynnys sinänsä.
<Mirv> ja ei se joo joka tilanteessa mene putkeen, toi yks mun bugeista bug #1308338 on edelleen korjaamatta
<lubotu3> bug 1308338 in flightgear (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 12.04 LTS -> 14.04 LTS upgrade fails if Flight Gear installed" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308338
<Mirv> mutta se kyllä keskeytyy jo laskentavaiheessa
<tale> No, pitää vaan päivittää ja katsoa mitä tapahtuu. Minulla on Clonezillalla otettu image tallessa, jos vallan menee pieleen.
<Mirv> mulla päivitty nyt korjattuja ja tuota flight gearia lukuun ottamatta ihan moitteetta huhtikuussa
<tale> Eipä nyt toimi do-release-upgrade. Kokeilin sitä eilen josko se tarjoaisi päivitystä, ja sitten Control-C:llä lopetin sen.
<tale> Nyt ei löydy päivitystä, enkä keksi millain tuon saa resetoitua.
<tale> Sai toivuttua tekemällä dpkg-reconfigure -a ; apt-get update.
<Mirv> tale: tossa oli just jotain verkkokatkoksiakin
<gumrak> mulle näytti eilen ekan kerran tyrkyttävän päivitystä 12.04:ssä
<tale> Nyt on 14.04 päivitettynä 12.04.5:stä. Sisäänkirjautuessa tulee ilmoituksia vioista. Nettiasetukset näyttäisi tulevan DHCP:ltä, mutta nimipalvelimeksi tulee 127.0.0.1 eli se ei toimi.
<tale> Tutkin illemmalla lisää.
<mjr> nimipalvelimeksi on tarkoituskin yleensä tulla 127.0.0.1, ja siinä olis tarkoitus pyöriä dnsmasq joka välittää ne pyynnöt eteenpän
<mjr> esim. nm-tool kertoo networkmanagerin käsityksen dns-palvelimista joita olis syytä käyttää
 * Mikaela asentaa aina dnsmasq:n ja poistaa sieltä NetworkManagerin asetustiedostosta sen dns=dnsmasq rivin.
<tale> nm-tool kertoo oikeat nimipalvelimet. Jotka toimii ja joita voi pingata.
<tale> Mutta järjestelmä ei osaa resolvoida nimiä.
<tale> dnsmasq-base on asennettuna.
<Mirv> tale: tarkista että /etc/resolv.conf on symlinkki kohteeseen ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<tale> No ei se kyllä ole.
<Mirv> jos ko. tiedostoa puukottaa käsin voi joutua tohon tilanteeseen
<tale> No niin, tein linkin ja nyt nimet resolvoituu.
<tale> Tuo tiedosto on DHCP:n tekemä.
<tale> Tämmöisiä tilanteita varten olisi tosi hyvä jos release notes kertoisi ilmiöistä.
<tale> Niin, itse asiassa siinä vanhassa resolv.conf -tiedostossa lukee # Generated by NetworkManager. Minä siihen tiedostoon en ole koskenut.
<Mirv> törmäsin tohon samaan, ja se on nyt huomioitu tilanteessa jossa on poistettu koko /etc/resolv.conf:n, mutta muihin käyttäjän tekemiin muutoksiin (vs. 12.04 LTS -perusasennus) ei automaattisesti kosketa
<Mirv> tale: onko asennus vanhempi kuin 12.04 LTS? olen miettinyt minkälaisia tilanteita voi tulla vastaan tossa jos on esim. 10.04 LTS alkuperäinen
<tale> Mirv: On kyllä, päivitin tämän 10.04:stä aikoinaan.
<Mirv> tale: aha, no niin, se on siis hyvä use case
<Mirv> kun tuo on tapahtunut asteittain tuo muutos /run:n alle
<Mirv> 12.04 LTS:ssä oli siis jo symlink oletuksena, joten tuo on oikeastaan bugi 10.04 LTS -> 12.04 LTS:ssä joka tulee esille vasta 14.04 LTS:ssä...
<tale> Tuo lienee oikea selitys.
<Mirv> se miksi mä törmäsin tuohon ja moni muukin olisi törmännyt ilman korjausta, oli että Finnish Remixin vissiin ainoa muutos järjestelmään oli /etc/resolv.conf:n puljaus, johtuen alkuperäisestä wiki.ubuntu.com-customization-ohjeesta jossa lopuksi poistettiin /etc/resolv.conf ... Lubuntu oli vissin tehnyt samoin :(
<tale> Nyt koitan bootata, jospa vähenisi virheilmot kun nimipalvelu nyt alkoi toimimaan.
<Mirv> mutta tosiaan sain ujutettua resolvconf:iin nyt korjauksen että päivitettäessä 12.04 LTS:stä, jos /etc/resolv.conf:ia ei ole lainkaan, se symlink luodaan -> pitäisi korjata Lubuntu, Finnish Remix ja muut vastaavalla tavalla kustomoidut tuotokset
<Mirv> kun 12.04 LTS:ssä se /etc/resolv.conf:n puutos ei vielä näkynyt koska fallbackit olivat eri tavalla
<Mirv> tossa myös testasin 12.04 Finnish Remixistä nyt päivityksen 14.04 LTS:ään, ja kaikki toimii ja symlink tuli paikalleen
<tale> Tämä korjaus auttoi, loppuivat virheilmoitukset. Näyttäisi toimivan nyt odotusten mukaisesti kaikki.
<Mirv> tale: eiköhän tuo release noteseihin saada https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-release-notes/+bug/1355868
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1355868 in Release Notes for Ubuntu "Ubuntu 10.04 LTS upgraded to 14.04 LTS via 12.04 LTS does not have proper name resolution" [Undecided,New]
<shanttu> aargh. apuva! ostin uuden läppärin, johon asensin toisen kovon. tarkoitus oli ja on yhä pitää w8 oem 1 tb sshd-kovolla ja käyttää siitä loput tallennustilana. ssd-levylle tarkoitus asentaa ubuntu ja ubuntu studio rinnakkain.
<shanttu> jos pidän windows 8:n tulee ubuntut asentaa uefi-tilassa jotta toimivat, mutta lukemani perusteella näyttää siltä ettei voi asentaa kuin yksi efi-osio per levy.
<shanttu> on vaikeeta.
<tale> Ne on vaikeita ne Windows 8 -läppärit.
<tale> Mimmoinen läppäri se on jos siihen saa kaksi levyä?
<shanttu> lenovo y510p, johon asensin cd-kelkkaan hdd-caddyn
<shanttu> toistaiseksi idea oli parempi kuin toteutus
<shanttu> windows kasiin ei ole asennusmediaa eikä avainta. biosista sai jotain revittyä mutten tietty tiedä toimiiko se.
<shanttu> huoh.
<shanttu> ei huvittaisi piraattihommiinkaan ryhtyä kun laillinen on asennettuna. turhauttavaa.
<jjo> shanttu: ihan mielenkiinosta... miksi sä haluat ubuntun ja ubuntu studion rinnakkain?
<jjo> tai siis mitä etua sillä saavutetaan pelkkään yhteen ubuntuun verrattuna?
<shanttu> ubuntu studio käyttää low latency kerneliä ja audion 'hoitaa' jack
<shanttu> haluun normikäyttöön sellaisen ettei tartte säätää yhtään. musahommissa sisäänmenot ja ulosmenot on oma juttunsa
<jjo> no joo, toki niinkin saa tehdä. itse varmaan käyttäisin tuossakin tilanteessa vain yhtä.
<jjo> koko ajan real time kerneli ajossa ja sit kun alkaa musahommiin, niin vaihtaa pulsen jackiin
<jjo> ellei sitten konffaa pulsea käyttämään jackia jolloin se on koko ajan käytössä
<shanttu> hmm mahdollistahan tuokin
<shanttu> jjo taidanpa mennä tuolla linjalla. kiitos vinkistä. ajattelin operaation olevan hankalampi
<yaquya> jotta bluetooth-kaiutin toimisi oikein, pitää aina ajaa päätteessä "pactl load-module module-bluetooth-discover".  Miten tuon saa helpoiten ajettua automaattisesti käynnistyksessä? /etc/rc.local tiedostoon tuo rivi, vai miten?
<puhuri> tuosta ei varmaan ole haitaa, vaikka sen ajaa useampaankin kertaan?
<puhuri> silloin tuo rc.local on ihan ok
<puhuri> kunhan laitat, että se 'exit 0' on viimeinen rivi
<yaquya> thanks! testataanpa miten käy kun käynnistää uudelleen...
<puhuri> neljä tuntia meni pöytäkoneen päivittämiseen
#ubuntu-fi 2014-08-13
<SharkMa-san> tämäpäs menee oudoksi... palvelin hylkää avaimen, kunnes kirjaudun sisään palvelimelle ja avaan käyttäjän .ssh -hakemiston
<SharkMa-san> jahas, joku urpo on laittanu kyseisen käyttäjän kotihakemiston enkryptatulle kovolle, tällä kaiketi on jotain tekemistä asian kanssa
<SharkMa-san> tai tarkemmin sanottuna, perinteinen enkryptattu kotihakemistp
<SharkMa-san> en ymmärrä, miten toi on voinut toimia aiemmin... lopetti toimimisen kun palvelin rebootattiin toissapäivänä
<tietonoita> huomenta, pitäisikö uusi LTS näkyä jo vanhan LTS version päivitystyökalussa?
<mjr> jooh, jos kotihakemisto on kryptattu niin eipä se ssh-palvelin näe sitä authorized_keys-tiedostoa johon avainautentikaatio perustuu
<tietonoita> hmm, ilmeisesti 14.04 ei ole vielä valmis, vaikka konsolista sisään kirjautuessa systeemi siitä mainitsee.
<SharkMa-san> niinpä... poistin kryptauksen, koska sitä ei tarvittu ja nyt toimii
<gumrak> tietonoita: mulla näkyi 12.04:llä päivitystyökalussa tuo 14.04 edellisenä päivänä
<gumrak> eilen tuli "mainoskin" päivityksestä ihan omalla ikkunalla, laitoin ettei enää näyttäis sitä, tuo konehan päivitetään joskus huhtikuussa 2017:)
<elias_a> Onko jollain tietoa jostain vastaavasta kuin tämä: https://sites.google.com/site/speechrate/ , mielellään sellaisesta, joka pyörisi Linuxissa.
<elias_a> Käyttötapaus: puhenopeuden vertailu audiotiedostoista.
<tietonoita> hmm... ajoin normaalit päivitykset, uudelleenkäynnistyksen... ja do-release-upgrade komennon. on sitä mieltä että uudempaa ei ole. olisiko Mint syy tuohon?
<Tm_T> tietonoita: Mint ei ole Ubuntu
<Tm_T> tämä kannattaa muistaa
<tietonoita> Niinpä.
<jjo> mintissä ei taideta edes tukea päivitystä versiosta toiseen muuten kuin uudelleenasennuksen kautta
<jjo> vai onko tämä piirre jo korjattu?
<tietonoita> En ole sitä kokeillut. mutta ratkaisin tuon päivitysasian :D
<tietonoita> pari tiedostoa kun editoin, /etc/issue ja /etc/lsb-release, niin release-upgrade lähtee toimimaan. Toki Mintun paketit varmasti aiheuttavat huolta, kuten muutamat muutkin "vieraat" lähteet.
<jjo> no siis
<jjo> mintistä saa kyllä päivitettyä ubuntuksi, mutta kannattaa huomata, että...
<jjo> siinä on sources.listit eri tavalla jäsennelty
<jjo> siinä on aptin konffeissa korkeampi prioriteetti mintin repoilla
<tietonoita> hmm..
<jjo> ja siinä on jotain hassuja scriptejä jotka ylikirjoittavat bootissa tiettyjä tiedostoja. mm. issue taisi olla yksi niistä.
<jjo> "jee"
<jjo> muutenkin mintillä on jotain vähän hassuja ratkaisuja joihinkin ongelmiin.
<jjo> vaihdoin kuitenkin työkoneella mintistä mint debian editioniin, koska se on "semi-rolling distribution"
<jjo> ei vaan ole kamalasti rollingia näkynyt. tosin taitaa se debianin testinkin olla tällä hetkellä aika hissukseen.
<tietonoita> Olen myös itse siihen tykästynyt
<tietonoita> mutta nyt löysin /etc/linuxmint/* ja alan lukemaan mitä sille voisi tehdä.
<tale> Eilisen ubuntupäivityksen jälkeen vielä vika: swap ei käytössä koska swap-osion UUID on muuttunut. En vielä keksinyt miksi.
<pesasa> Minthän taisi nyt muuttaa versionumerointiaankin jotenkin.
<pesasa> Olikohan niin, että vain LTS-versiot saavat päänumeron ja väliversiot kasvattavat vain alanumeroa.
<tietonoita> mint taitaa tehdä juuri niin.
<tietonoita> se tulee tarjoamaan versiopäivityksiä vain LTS:ään perustuen.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-08-14
<Iltsu> Yritin masnetaa Linuxia pöytäkoneesee, systeemilevyks oli menos ylimääränen ssd ja sit toiselt kiintolevylt nipistin vähä tilaa windowsilt swappia varten. Syystä x tää asennus ei kuitenkaa nähny kun pelkästää sen kiintolevyn, ei koko osiotauluu
<Iltsu> Mikäköhä sii mahto olla?
<tale> Iltsu: Asennin siis näytti kiintolevyn, mutta ei sen osiotaulua?
<tale> Iltsu: Oliko sillä levyllä jotain osioita?
<Iltsu> juu oli
<Iltsu> yks ntfs, minkä perässä 15 gigaa tyhjää
<Iltsu> ja siis näytti sen levyn kyl:
<elias_a> No oikeinhan se sitten toimi.
<Iltsu> siis 15 gigaa osioimatonta
<Iltsu> kyllä se muut levyt näytti iha kivasti
<anacron> pitänee mennä siihen advanced modeen että näkee tarkemmin ne osiotaulut
<Iltsu> joo siis, mähän valkkasin et haluun käpistellä osioinnin kokonaa itte
<anacron> kantsii ehkä tehdä windossin puolella sille swapille joku oikea osio eikä jättää tyhjäks
<anacron> mul on joskus ollu myös tosi paljon osioiden kanssa ongelmia nimenomaan noiden gui osiointien kanssa et voi johtua jostain sellaisestakin
<tale> Näyttäisi joskus sivutusosio eli swap ei ole käytössä, koska sen UUID on muuttunut. Kaksi konetta on ollut tämmöisiä tällä viikolla.
<tale> Arvaan mkswap tekee uuden UUID:n, mutta en tiedä missä välissä se on ajettu näissä koneissa.
<tale> Kun korjaa tidostoon /etc/fstab sen uuden UUID:n, alkaa swapon taas ottamaan swapin käyttöön.
<markosu> Ostin uuden taulutelkkarin ja nyt kuva menee yli telkkarin reunoista noin 1cm joka puolelta? Kubuntu 12.04, Nvidia GT520 (nvidia ajuri), HDMI
<markosu> nvidia-settingissä ei mitään poikkeavaa eli auto ja resoksi tulee 1920x1080
<markosu> hmm.. aikaisemmalla telkkarilla ei ollut ongelmia enkä muutanut mitään kubuntussa telkkarin vaihdon yhteydessä
<Echramat1> Onkohan siinä telkkarissa joku moodi?
<markosu> Sitä mäkin rupesin miettii, aspect on autona
<markosu> thanks, yliskannaus (overscan) oli päällä
<markosu> Miks sellainen ominaisuus on?
<Echramath> Olisko sellaista materiaalia varten, joka on tehty sellaista telkkaria varten, jolla osa kuvasta menee yli reunoista?
<anacron> overscan on vähän jäänne
<anacron> mut se liittyy lähinnä tv-lähetyksiin, nykyään ei varsinaisesti enää resot heittele
#ubuntu-fi 2014-08-17
<tale> Bluetoot-kaiuttimista ei tullut ääntä. Yhteyden sai muodostettua. Pitääkö asentaa joku ajuri jotta äänet saa bluetoothiin lähetettyä, vai mitä tarvitaan?
<ninnnu> mä kattoisin pavucontrolista että mihin ne äänet menee
<Mirv> tale: mulla ainakin ihan normaaleista äänenvoimakkuuden säätimistä on saanut valittua ulostuloksi esim. Bluetooth-laitteen, HDMI:n jne:n ja on toiminut (Ubuntu/Unity)
<tale> Tietsikassa on Lubuntu, siinä ei pavucontrol taida olla. Mutta hyviä vinkkejä, kokeilen.
<jarza58> päivitin lubuntu 12.04. verkossa  versioon lubuntu 14.04., päivityksen jälkeen kirjautumisikkunassa käyttäjätunnukseni salasana ei kelvannut ko. salasana toimii komentorivillä, mutta sillä ei pääse kirjautumaan graaviseen työpöytäympäristöön
<tale> jarza58: Molemmissa on varmasti sama käyttäjätunnus jolla koitat kirjautua sisään?
<jarza58> on
<tale> jarza58: Onko tiedoston /etc/shadow omistaja root:shadow ja oikeudet r--r-----
<jarza58> en osaa komentoriviltä käydä katsomassa noita oikeuksia ja työpyötäympäristöstä en pääse
<tale> jarza58: ls -lh /etc/shadow
<tale> jarza58: Oikeudet siis rw-r-----, eli omistajalla myös kirjoitus.
<jarza58> -rw-r----- 1 root shadow
<tale> jarza58: Tuo se pitää olla. Missähän sitten vika?
<tale> Katso mitä tulee tiedostoon /var/log/auth.log kun kirjautuminen epäonnistuu. Esimerkiksi komennolla tail -f /var/log/auth.log
<jarza58> pääsin kirjautumaan luomalla uuden käyttäjän komentoriltä, mutta en kuitenkaan pääse kaikkiin alkuperäisen käyttäjän tietoihin käsiksi
<tale> jarza58: Niin, on kai siinä graafisessa sisäänkirjautumisruudulssa näppäinasettelu sama mikä konsolissakin? Eli koita mikä merkki tulee mistäkin näppäimestä.
<tale> jarza58: Jaa, eli olisko niin se kirjautuminen onnistuu mutta GUI-istuntoa ei saa käyntiin kun joku tiedosto on rikki tai asetukset väärin? Kato mitä toi auth.log kertoo.
<jarza58> näppäimet toimii samalla tavalla
<tale> Käyttäjän kotihakemistoon ehkä tulee lokitiedosto siitä X Window -istunnon käynnistyksestä, tai sitten /var/log -hakemistoon.
<tale> Kotihamistossa tiedosto .xsession-errors
<tale> jarza58: Etsi vaikka ls -lath | head -komennolla mitkä on uusia tiedostoja ja kato onko niissä virheilmotusta tai hyödyllistä lokia.
<jarza58> minäpä tutkiskelen tässä ko lokia
<tale> jarza58: Minulla on 12.04 -> 14.04 -päivitykset toimineet, ja päivityksen jälkeen GUI-istunnot on toiminut odotetulla tavalla. Mikä työpöytäympäristö on käytössä tuolla käyttäjällä joka ei pääse kirjautumaan sisään? Ehkä työpöytäympäristön vaihto auttaisi?
<pesasa> jarza58: Mahdollinen yksinkertainen selitys: Kirjautumisikkunassa on käytössä jenkkinäppis ja sulla on salasanassa joku erikoismerkki, joka on jenkkinäppiksessä eri paikassa.
<pesasa> Jaa, tale jo ehdottikin.
<jarza58> testailin näppäimistöä komentorivillä ja työpöydällä toimii samalla tavalla
<pesasa> Oma kokemus on, että valitettavan usein menee Ubuntussa (tai ainakin sen johdannaisissa) näppäimistöasettelut vikaan.
<pesasa> jarza58: Ei kerro vielä siitä, mikä asettelu on login-ruudussa käytössä.
<jarza58> mistä sen voi selvittää
<pesasa> No ainakin voi kokeilla vaihtaa salasanan sellaiseksi, ettei siinä ole erikoismerkkejä ja testata, pääseekö sitten sisään.
<jarza58> salasanassa ei ole erikoismerkkejä
<pesasa> Ok. Ilmeisesti ongelma ei sitten ole tuossa.
<tale> Sisäänkirjautumisruudussa voi valita kirjoittaa käyttäjätunnuksen, siinä näytetään mitä kirjoittaa. Eli näkee mikä merkki tulee mistäkin näppäimestä.
<tale> Lisäksi siinä kirjautumisruudussa voi olla jossain ilmaisin joka näyttää mikä on näppäinasettelu ja josta sen voi vaihtaa. Riippuu mikä ohjelma tekee kirjautumisruudun.
<jarza58> testaan vielä noita ohjeita ja palaan myöhemmin asiaan, kiitos
#ubuntu-fi 2015-08-10
<puhuri> fi.archive.ubuntu.com:n toimimattomuus oli yksinkertaisesti levytilan loppuminen
<StockAntenna> lisää levyä vai vähemmän versioita jakoon?
#ubuntu-fi 2015-08-11
<Shadows386> osaako joku sanoa miks irssi tai screeni jää välillä jumiin?
<Shadows386> en tiedä kumman vika se on
<Shadows386> nyt on yks screen tabi jumis mis on irssi
<Mirv> Shadows386: et paina vahingossa ctrl-s? :) ctrl-q jatkaa
<Mirv> vai hetkinen mitkäs ne näppäinyhdistelmät oli joita mä välillä painan
<Max^> hmm
<Max^> saako ton ctrl s muuten vaihdettua johonki tai poistettua käytöstä
<Max^> ei oo ikinä ollu tarvetta sille muuta ku mitä vahingossa painanu
<Mirv> no mulla se ei nyt tuntuisi "toimivan" nyt, ihmettelen vaan onko sitä muutettu jossain vaiheessa
<ansa> screenissa on vielä ctrl-a s ja ctrl-a q erikseen
<Shadows386> ctrl-q toimi
<Shadows386> vahingos painoin vissiin ku swappailin tabei
<StockAntenna> mulla joskus ctrl-s tilttaa eikä sitä ctrl-q tai mikään enää palauta
<Shadows386> StockAntenna: ctrl-a + q toimi
<Shadows386> itellä
<StockAntenna> hyvä
#ubuntu-fi 2015-08-12
<Tekno_> jouduin päivittää 14.10 versioon
<Tekno_> miks ubuntus loppuu tuki niin nopeesti
<ninnnu> hä
<ninnnu> Kyl 14.04:ssä pitäs olla tukea vielä toiset 1.5v-3.5v
<Tekno_> se rupes herjaa että tuki on loppu nyt, päivitä
<Tekno_> no nyt päivitin sit
<Tekno_> mut miks?
<Tekno_> "ohjelmistopäivitykset loppuneet" tms
<Tekno_> siis päivityksii ei tuu enää
<Iltsu> 14.04:ssa on tukea 4/19 asti
<ninnnu> niin
<Iltsu> 14.10:ssä loppu tuki 7/15
<Tekno_> mut ohjelmistopäivitykset loppu ton mukaan
<Tekno_> keskelle ruutua tuli ilmotus ku koneen boottas
<Iltsu> ooks nyt iha varma mikä versio sulla oli?
<Tekno_> en
<Tekno_> mist sen näkee
<ninnnu> lsb_release -a
<ninnnu> on yks
<Iltsu> no sä päivitit sen jo niin ei varmaa nää, mut betsaan aika pal et sulla oli 14.10 ja nyt 15.04
<Tekno_> Description:	Ubuntu 15.04
<Tekno_> ok
<Tekno_> selvä
<ninnnu> noni, sulla oli 14.10
<Tekno_> no aika nopeesti loppu tuki sille
<ninnnu> no se ei ole LTS
<Iltsu> ei oo lts, turhaa homaa tukee monta eri versiota yhtä aikaa
<StockAntenna> LTS olis helpoin
<Tekno_> niin kai
<StockAntenna> samalla 12.04:llä menty jo vuosia
<Mikaela> minä taas odotan snappyn tuloa työpöydille ja rolling kanavaa https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/guides/channels/
<Mikaela> ei kun julkaisua, kanava on ilmeisesti alpha
<Mikaela> tai rc
<StockAntenna> 14_04 on jotenkin huano, sen vois päivitellä kyllä seuraavaan LTS:ään heti kun tulee
<mjr> seuraava lts vähän epäilyttää näiden nih-juttujen kuten snappy ja mir kanssa
<Max^> ei kyll mitään näkyvää muutosta ole ollu vuosiin itell ainakaan.. mut en kyll käytä oletusohjelmilla
<Max^> ubuntu minimal tais olla mistä kasattu se mitä käytän tos toisessa koneessa
<Mikaela> en ole varma miristä, mutta snappy ei ymmärtääkseni tule suoraan vaan pysyy deb-pohjaisissa
<Mirv> mjr: .deb ja x.org on tarjolla ad infinitum, ei niitä uusia juttuja väkisin syötetä
<Mirv> .deb on varmaan tarjolla niin kauan kuin Debian on olemassa mutta jossain vaiheessa käyttäjät saattavat haluta siirtyä snappyyn ja sen app storeen... jonain vuonna
<Mirv> ehkä kuitenkin aiemmin servereillä yms jossa on tarkemmat use caset
<Max^> eikö ne storet oo vaan graafinen käyttöliittymä apt-getille
<Mirv> ja hyödytään päivityksistä yms
<Mirv> Max^: nykyinen vanha store on, mutta se sama joka on nyt puhelimilla ei ole, tai se joka on näissä ekoissa snappy core -imageissa
<Mikaela> on ja saattoi siellä jotakin omaakin olla ja snappyllä taas ei ole apt-gettiä vaan snappy
<Mikaela> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/tutorials/using-snappy/
<Mirv> toi on vaan niin giganttinen muutos että se vie vuosikausia
<StockAntenna> mikäs Mirissä on epäilyttävää?
<Max^> toimiiko toi normaaleilla koneilla kans vai onko joku arm juttu
<Mikaela> toimii ja siitä on jo kokeiluversio normaalityöpöydälle, Ubuntu Desktop Next
<Mirv> Max^: se on tarkoitettu kaikille, mutta siis pääosin vasta tulossa ja puhelimissakin on vielä se snappyn edeltjäjä click...
<Max^> ok
<Mirv> Ubuntu Desktop Next varmaan pysyy siinä rinnalla mutta ei oletusvaihtoehtona lataajille. mutta se onkin mielenkiintoisempaa että millä esim. myytävät Ubuntu-PC:t tulee joskus 2016 loppuvuodesta
<Mikaela> vähän offtopiccia (tekosyy: Ubuntu Phonet ovat ymmärtääkseni enimmäkseen dual-simiä), mutta näyttävätkö dual-sim puhelimet puhelun tullessa kumpaan numeroon soitetaan (riippumatta onko numero yhteystiedoissa vai ei)?
<Mikaela> äidin mies vuokraa asuntoja ja haluaisi tietää milloin joku soittaa uuden asunnonvuokraussivun takia vai normaaleista asunnoista ja minä en keksi muita ratkaisuja kuin dual-simin
<Pekkah> Sovellusvalikoimasta löytyy sellanen ku "tor browser", siinä on ihan oma asennusohjelmansa, lataa kyllä mutta kaatuu asennuksen aikana ...onko kellään pienintäkään käryä mistä tämä johtuu?
<tale> Pekkah: Asenna se komentamalla komentorivi-ikkunassa apt-get install torbrowser. Sitten näkyy virheilmoja jos se asennus menee pieleen.
<Pekkah> sudo eteen pitää laittaa ilmeisesti
<tale> Pekkah: Juu, kyllä.
<Pekkah> tale E: Pakettia torbrowser ei löydy
<tale> Pekkah: Se on sitten jonkun muun niminen. Komenna apt-cache search tor browser
<Pekkah> tale: tuli kilometrin pitkä lista
<Pekkah> Laitanko tänne
<tale> Pekkah: No koita sitten apt-cache search tor browser --names-only
<tale> Pekkah: Tai jos tuo Tor Browser on se TAILS-jakelun juttu, asenna Tails ja käytä browseria siinä.
<tale> https://tails.boum.org/
<tale> Tailsista näköjään tuli uusi versiokin eilen.
<Pekkah> Mä olen siis aiemmin asentanut suoraan tuolta sovellusvalikoimasta
<Pekkah> Kaatu kahvia läppärin päälle ja koitain pistää uudestaan niin ei toimi
<tale> Pekkah: Aivan, mutta nyt sanoit ettei se asentunut. Tässä yritetään saada syy selville.
<Pekkah> apt-cache search tor browser --names-only browser-history - User daemon that tracks URLs looked at and logs them chromium-browser - Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome torbrowser-launcher - helps download, update and run the Tor Browser Bundle
<Pekkah> Se on mun mielestä toi torbrowser - launcher
<tale> Käytän Virtualboxissa guestinä Ubuntu 15.04. Asensin siihen virtualbox-guest-x11.
<tale> Mutta se ei tunnu toimivan, ruutuun tulee ilmoitus "VBoxClient: Failed to connect to the VirtualBox kernel service, rc=VERR_ACCESS_DENIED".
<tale> Googlettamalla en löytänyt selitystä tai toimivaa korjausehdotusta.
<Echramath> Siis toimiko se ilmankaan tuota guestia?
<tale> Echramath: Toimi ennen kuin asensin tuon, ja toimii nytkin mutta tulee tuo ilmoitus.
<tale> Tuon pitäisi parantaa suorituskykyä vuorovaikutteisessa käytössä. Host on hitaahko, ja tuo virtuaalikone on aika tahmaista käyttää.
<tale> Löysin ~/.xsession-errors -tiedostosta virheilmon libGL error: failed to load driver: vboxvideo
<mjr> oliksulla virtualbox-guest-dkms
<tale> mjr: asensin kyllä dkms, mutta en tuota.
<mjr> mietin vaan että onkohan sulla sitä kernelipuolta ollenkaan asennettu kun toi ei näköjään suoraan riipu siitä jostain syystä
<mjr> se riippuu virtualbox-guest-utilseista joka _suosittelee_ -dkms:ää
<tale> Jaa, luin vain suositukset virtualbox-guest-x11.
<tale> Asennan tuonkin ja boottaan.
<tale> Ainakin se sanoo buildin initial module, eli jotain ytimestä lienee puuttunut.
<tale> Virheilmo jäi pois. Kiitoksia mjr.
<tale> Taitaa tuo auttaa, vai kuvittelenko vaan nyt kone on näpsäkämpi käyttää.
<mjr> lehyvä
<mjr> kyllä se ihan uskottavasti parantaa käyttökokemusta
#ubuntu-fi 2015-08-13
<Santeri> sain Ubuntu 14.04.2 asennettua mutta kone käynnistyy suoraan Windows 10:iin ilman minkäänlaista käynnistysvalikkoa
<Mikaela> Windows tekee sen vaikeaksi, käynnistäessä mene UEFIin painamalla DEL ja sieltä pitäisi jostakin löytyä boot order ja sieltä pitäisi siirtää Ubuntu Windowsin päälle ja sitten valikon pitäisi ilmestyä.
<Mikaela> Pikkusiskon koneella vain on sellainen ongelma, että aina kun käynnistää Windowsin se siirtää itsensä boot orderin huipulle
<kirvesAxe> ongelma nimeltä windows
<Iltsu> täh
<Iltsu> bootloader on integroitu uefiin nykyää? :O
<Mikaela> vain se käynnistysjärjestys joka sitten käynnistää Ubuntun (grub) tai Windows Boot Loaderin joka ei taida osta käynnistää muuta kuin Windowsin
<Iltsu> nomut, miksei se grub ylikirjottanu sitä windowsin loaderia?
<mjr> afaik windowsin loaderin voi konffata boottaamaan muutakin, en yhtään tiedä miten
<Mikaela> ehkä se ei pysty muokkaamaan uefin asetuksia, en tiedä
<Mikaela> eikö windowsin loader voisi hyvin katsoa "ahaa tänne on lisätty Ubuntu, lisäämpä tuon valikkooni"?
<mjr> eihän se nyt niin ystävällinen voi olla
<Santeri> se ei varmaan olisi Microsoftin etujen mukaista
<mjr> linuxin käytön pitää olla vaikeeta
<Mikaela> :(
<StockAntenna> joko MS viimein on saanut vapaiden käyttisten käytön eston UEFIin:)
<Santeri> mitä tapahtuisi jos laittaisi UEFista legacy bootin päälle?
<Mikaela> tavallaan, Windows 10 ei vaadi, että secure bootin pitää olla poistettavissa käytöstä eli laitevalmistajat päättävät itse sallivatko sen poistamisen käytöstä
<Mikaela> minä en ole tainnut koskaan kokeilla uefi-koneilla
<StockAntenna> hankalaksihan tuo on tehty
<StockAntenna> MS:lle joko tai-tilannekin olisi suotuisa eli joko Win 10 tai vapaa käyttis yksin
<StockAntenna> ja tuplakäyttö tehty mahdottomaksi
<StockAntenna> nätisti UEFI-koneeseen yksin meni Ubuntu kyllä
<ath> Kyllähän sen voi tehdä niinkin että Grubistä käynnistää Windowsin.
<Mikaela> eli laittaa UEFIstaUbuntun Windowsin päälle
<pesasa> Iltsu: Mikäli olen nuo oikein ymmärtänyt, niin UEFI-bootilla (ei legacylla) ei "ylikirjoitella" mitään vaan sekä Ubuntun että Windowsin boottikamat ovat siellä EFI-osiolla, josta bootataan, mitä UEFIsta käsketään.
<pesasa> Eli ei kirjoitella vanhaan tapaan mihinkään MBR:ään boottiloadereita.
<Iltsu> okei
<Iltsu> cool
<Santeri> onko Secure bootilla merkitystä? eikö uusien Linuxien pitäisi toimia sen kanssa?
<mjr> toimiihan se kunhan on optio sanoa efille että mihin avaimiin luottaa ms:n avainten lisäksi
<Mikaela> minä olen katsonut parhaimmaksi aloittaa aina poistamalla se käytöstä
<Santeri> ainoa haitta lienee että windows puolelle tulee joku haittaohjelma mutta se on aika epätodennäköistä
<rhkfin_> Onpa muuten ikävää, ettei Whatsapp laita kuviin kunnon exifejä - mm. aikaleima puuttuu.. :/ TIedostonimessä sentään on -> millä suosittelisitte parsea sen siitä irti ja sitten leipoa exiftoolilla sisään?
#ubuntu-fi 2015-08-14
<tale> rhkfin_: Pythonilla koodi lukemaan se aikaleimaosa tiedoston nimestä. Esimerkiksi re-modulin toiminnoilla.
<tale> rhkfin_: Pythonille näyttäis olevan myös exif-käsittelyn osaavia moduuleita.
<rhkfin_> +1
<rhkfin_> Sit vaan toteuttamaan.. Varmaan joskus 2080-luvulla kerkeää :D
<elias_a> rhkfin_: En oikein ymmärrä tuota, että jokin nettipalvelu lisäisi kuvaan EXIF-dataa. Avaatko vähän ajatusta?
<elias_a> rhkfin_: Pointti on se, että olen ymmärtänyt, että EXIF-datan ajatus on se, että se kamera tallentaa siihen kuvaan dataa kuvaustilanteesta ja laitteesta, jolla kuva on otettu.
<elias_a> Miksi jonkin whatsapin pitäisi lisätä siihen jotain?
<ansa> sillä voi ottaa suoraan kuvia
<elias_a> Nyt en ymmärrä.
<ansa> Sehän ei siis ole oikeastaan nettipalvelu, vaan pikaviestinsovellus puhelimille, sidottu puhelinnumeroon. Jos otan sillä kuvan ja lähetän jollekin, niin ilmeisesti sitten siihen ei ole lisätty mitään exif-dataa. (En ole itse tutustunut.)
<elias_a> No eihän se sovellus sitä kuvaa ota vaan se kännyn kamera.
<elias_a> Onko tässä kyse siitä, että se whatsapp-sovellus ei käytä kännyn kameran EXIF-dataa hyväkseen?
<rhkfin_> elias_a: onglema on se, että vastaanottamistani kuvista on WhatsApp siivonnut exifit pois niin haluaisin laittaa tiedostonimestä sen tiedon exifeihin.
<ansa> ei kai se kamera nyt varsinaisesti mitään exifistä ymmärrä
<elias_a> rhkfin_: Okei. Nyt ymmärrän.
<elias_a> rhkfin_: Ratkaisu: rutise whatsapille.
<elias_a> rhkfin_: Muun ohessa.
<rhkfin_> teke muuten saman kuville, jotka ottaa whatsappin kautta ja tallennetaan paikallisesti
<elias_a> rhkfin_: Onhan tuollainen ihan syvältä jos se tehdään oletusarvoisesti.
<ansa> veikkaan kyllä että tuo on ominaisuus, ei bugi. Ettei vuodeta mitään ylimääräistä kuvien kanssa.
<rhkfin_> joo kävi mielessä ja yritin etsiä oisko tästä ollut jotain keskustelua jo jossain mut tuli jotain ihan muuta
<rhkfin_> Vähän luulen kans
<elias_a> Voi se ollakin.
<elias_a> Itse asiassa sivuaa viime vuonna tekemääni asiaa.
<elias_a> Opastin Gazassa olevia journalisteja siivoamaan EXIF-dataa pois nettiin laitettavista kuvista.
<elias_a> Ongelma oli se, että kun laittoivat kuvia nettiin, tuli keskityksiä ja muita iskuja sen sijaintidatan perusteella.
<elias_a> Eli käännän kelkkani. :D
<Iltsu> ratkasu: muuttaa exifin sijaintidataks jotaan mitä toimittaja haluu pommitettavan
<ansa> Iltsu, tuli ihan sama idea mieleen :-D
<elias_a> Iltsu: Gaza2Israel location converter. :P
<elias_a> Toihan täytyy toteuttaa.
<puhuri> Onkos kellään kokemusta displayportista HP:n läppärieden (840G1) kanssa? Tuntuu toimivan huonosti edestakaisin liitettäessä ja slim-telakan läpi ei tule kuvaa koskaan. VGA toimii ok.
<StockAntenna> mullon tässä alla 850G2 ja toimii hyvin, tosin vangitusta käyttiksestä on vain kokemuksia
<mjr> 840g1:llä toiminut ihan hyvin, telakasta ei kokemuksia
<mjr> 1404
<puhuri> päivitin telakan firmiksenkin mutta ei auttanut. Toimi siis graafisella sovelluslataimella/vakoiluohjelmalla ok, mutta käyttöjärjestelmällä ei :-)
<mjr> siinä dockissa tais olla kaks displayporttia eli onkohan kyse ongelmista dp-muksauksen kanssa
<mjr> mikä ubuntu sulla oli
<mjr> "Update: As of July 8, 2014, DisplayPort MST support does not exist in any Linux kernel. David Airlie at Red Hat is working on it, and his work is being merged in Linux kernel 3.17. The upcoming Ubuntu 14.10 "Utopic Unicorn" will use 3.16, so DisplayPort MST support "out-of-the-box" is not expected on Ubuntu until 15.04 (yes, nearly a year from now)." (Tääkin informaatio vanhaa ja spekulatiivista)
<teprrr> ittellä on ongelmia lenovon dockin ja ulkoisten näyttöjen kanssa
<puhuri> 14.04
<teprrr> joskus ei näytöt herää unesta ilman xrandr-kikkailuita/dockista poistamista/reboottia, joista kaikki yleensä kaataa softat :)
<puhuri> ja joo, kaksi dp-porttia on telakassa
<teprrr> ittellä dvi+dp-kombolla näytöt kiinni. ja ajossa linux 4.1.4 + intelin x-ajurit gitistä
<teprrr> vaan ehkäpä sitä sitten joskus.. aattelin että ois dockissa vikaa, vaan oli jo uusin firmis sisällä
<mjr> puhuri, voit ehkä kokeilla päivittää sen laitetuen http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Paivittaminen mukaan (utopicin sijaan tosin vivid), mut en oo varma onko niissä mst-tukea niissäkään enkä nyt ehi tutkia
<puhuri> ja en ole nyt testannut onko tilanne muuttunut mutta jos kytkee telakkaan suspendissa ja sitten käynnistää niin ei tunnista ulkoista näyttöön. Mutta jos ensin herättää ja sitten kytkee niin toimii (VGA:lla).
<teprrr> äh, sori, tää olikin väärä kanava.
<teprrr> mst:tä käyttää tosiaan tuo lenovonkin telakka sisäisesti ymmärtääkseni. xrandr sanoo DP2-1 ja DP2-2 näille kahelle ulkoiselle näytölle identifiereiksi
<puhuri> mjr: on uusi kerneli käsittääkseni: 3.19.0-25-generic
<mjr> no on näköjään
#ubuntu-fi 2015-08-16
<Echramat1> Hmmm, miksi funktionäppäimet itseasiassa tekee näin? ~~~~0~1~3~4~
#ubuntu-fi 2016-08-15
<Mirv> elias_a: oliko tosta jonkinlaista bugiraporttia ja tietoa miten ne UUID:t liittyy siihen?
<Mirv> en ainakaan löydä https://is.gd/ent9Kc - kaikki yksityiskohdat ja step-by-step-ohjeet vaan mahdollisimman koherentisti bugiraporttiin, IRCissä ei moni monimutkaisempi ongelma helposti selviä
<elias_a> Mirv: Ei saatu toisinnettua.
<elias_a> Mulla taas ei nyt ole ylimääräistä levyä niin paljoa että voisin koittaa toista testiasennusta.
<elias_a> Mirv: Palaan asiaan kunhan purjehduskausi päättyy eli viimeistään lokakuun puolessavälissä. ;-)
<Mirv> elias_a: ai ok. selvä :) mulla oli itse kanssa jotain UUID-häikkää trusty -> xenial, tai siis yksi UUID ei päivittynyt jonka olisi pitänyt. tämä siis update-managerin distropäivityksessä. mutta ottaen huomioon että mulla on käsin viritetty kryptauskonversio alkuperäisestä OEM-asennuksesta kaikkine omine initramfs-virityksineen, niin en ollut kovin yllättynyt siiitä.
<Mirv> elias_a: hyviä purjehduksia, olkoot säät sopuisat!
<rhkfin> Mirv: elias_a ideoita miten/mistä debugata UUID-tunnistamisia? fstabin vertaaminen.. mihin?
<Mirv> rhkfin: blkid:n antamaan
<Mirv> rhkfin: ja toinen paikka tarkista /boot/grub/grub.cfg:n UUID:t myös
<Mirv> jos fstab oikein update-grubin pitäisi viimeistään pävittää ne samoiksi
<Mirv> en vaan tiedä että jos fstab:ssa on /, niin että RAID:n tapauksessa pitääkö sen olla siis /dev/sda1 esim. vai jokin /dev/mapper/blah:ia vastaava blkid
<Mirv> mulla blkid /dev/mapper/myroot on se mikä on fstab:ssa /:lle, ja sama näyttäisi löytyvän grub.cfg:stä root=UUID=078... tyyppisesti, eli tosiaan kun kryptaus avataan ensin niin sen jälkeen jo annetaan sen avatun mapper-laitteen nimi muulle järjestelmälle, vaikka itse osio on UUID:ltään eri
<Mirv> tää on siis hyvinkin kotikutoisesti kasaan kursittu systeemi, ja toimimaan yrittäessä olen näemmän lisännyt myös grubille parameterin cryptopts=target=myroot,source=UUID=325... jossa UUID on siis se itse /dev/sdaX-osio :)
<Mirv> laitoin jossain vaiheessa vaan kaikki parametrit mitä löysin ohjeista, en tiedä mitä tarvitaan :) /etc/default/grub:ssa siis: cryptopts=target=myroot,source=UUID=325[POISTETTU] cryptdevice=/dev/disk/by-uuid/325[POISTETTU]:myroot root=/dev/mapper/myroot
<Mirv> ja lisäksi siis grub löytää siis itse sen 078:n sinne update-grub:lla
<Mirv> on siis säädetty niin että live-USB:ltä buutattu, sen jälkeen avattu ja mountattu käsin, ja säädetty tarpeen mukaan kunnes buuttasi
<Akuli> mikä on ongelma?
<Mirv> eli ensin niin pitkälle että saatu mountattua /mnt:een live-USB:lla se itse dataosio, sen jälkeen cd /mnt ; mount -t proc proc proc ; mount -o bind /sys sys ; mount -o bind /dev dev ; chroot /mnt ... ja sitten grub:n säätöä tarpeen mukaan
<Mirv> Akuli: muistaakseni rhkfin:lla ongelma oli että ei buuttaa, RAID-viritystä ja erilistä /home-osiota yms.. itselläni oli joskus myös ongelmaa ja ehkä osin apua noista mun keinoista
<pesasa> Aamulla tuli pieni hämmennys, kun läppäri bootatessa sanoi vain: "Secure boot failed" ja näytti lukon kuvaa.
<pesasa> Eilen otin sisään muutaman päivityksen, mukaan lukien kerneliä.
<pesasa> Ratkesi kuitenkin käymällä uefissa ja kertomalla siellä, että sopiva *.efi-tiedosto on sallittu bootattava.
<StockAntenna> UEFI on iloinen asia
<pesasa> Mikä noista efi-tiedostoista muuten pitäisi olla se, joka siellä uefissa pitää "siunata"? Siellä oli ainakin grubx64.efi ja joku muu.
<rhkfin> Mirv: mulla näyttäis fstabissa olevan uuid mainittu ainoastaan /boot:ille. ROot ja home ovat ilman sitä (toisaalta siis ovat lvm-levyjä eli /dev/mapper.. löytyy kyllä
<rhkfin> Akuli: niin siis ongelma näkyy 16.04:ssa siten, että jää bootissa fsck-looppiin kunnes katkaisen käsin, ajan emergency-ruudussa mount -a ja jatkan boottausta -> starttaa nätisti.
<puhuri> menipä näppärästi. Piti asentaa yhteen eksoottisempaan rautaan uudempaa linuxia. Ainut haaste, että siinä ei ole näyttöä.
<puhuri> Ratkaisu: ottaa sopivan kvm-virtuaalikoneen, modaa halutusti ja sitten raw-muotoinen levyimage muistikortille dd:llä. Kortti kiinni ja toimii :-)
<rhkfin> :)
<Akuli> olen joskus asentanut linuxin ja sitten siirtänyt kovalevyn toiseen koneeseen
<Akuli> toimii hyvin
<rhkfin> jep, koska ajurit on ytimessä ja laitteisto tunnistetaan aina bootissa -> muutokset laitteistoon ei pääsääntöisesti aiheuta Windows-maailmasta tuttua ajurisäätöä. Näytönohjaimet tosin taitavat rajautua tästä vähän pois..
<ninnnu> Näytönohjaimetkaan ei ole sinänsä ongelma jos käyttää avoimia ajureita
<ninnnu> mutta ne ei aina riitä
<mjr> juu, hyvin tommonen tyypillisesti toimii, ellei poroajurit rajoita
<mjr> jos ei koneessa ole näyttöä, tuskin rajoittaa ;)
#ubuntu-fi 2016-08-16
<anger> ninnnu: Mulla ei ainakaan nvidia toiminut ollenkaan nouveaun kanssa
<rhkfin> yle-dl:n tuoren .deb (http://www.homelinuxpc.com/download/) ja buntu 16.04. RIippuvuuksissa määritelty php5-cli php5-curl ja php5-mcrypt joita ei repoista löydy. php-* -paketit löytyy. MIten edetä?
<Akuli> mun 14.04:n repoissa on noi kaikki
<rhkfin> joo näköjään sille löytyy mut 16.04:lle ei
<rhkfin> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=php5-cli
<Akuli> onks ne vaan nimetty uudelleen
<Akuli> onko sulla esim php-cli?
<Akuli> jos on niin voit muokata tota debiä ja vaihtaa riippuvuuksien nimet
<rhkfin> joo php-cli löytyy
<rhkfin> jne
<rhkfin> :( Muokkasin .debiä mutta siellä on postinst:ssa käytetty php5enmodia (mulla löytyy phpenmod). Pitäis siis potkia myös noita skriptejä :(
<rhkfin> no ei ollut taikahomma
<rhkfin> Täältä mainio skripti purkamaan ja uudestaanpakkaamaan .deb: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636724
<rhkfin> asentui..
<rhkfin> ja näyttää latailevankin. jee.
<rhkfin> tänks Akuli vaikka ei linjoilla olekaan..
<ninnnu> rhkfin: oiskohan ollu helpompi tehdä symlink
<ninnnu> silloin harvoin kun pitää ehjätä tommosia niin mä vedän vain ln -s:llä viivoja
<ninnnu> ei jaksa paketoida asioita
#ubuntu-fi 2016-08-17
<Mikaela> Raportoisin https://github.com/aajanki/yle-dl/issues?q=is%3Aopen+is%3Aissue
<rhkfin> Ei oo ajankin paketoimaa tavaraa vaan tuolta homelinuxpc:ltä otettua. sinne yritin mutta lomake fail
<Falson> Tätä ubuntu lts 16.04 on haukuttu bugiseksi, mistä moinen vai olenko vaan onnekas kun on vakaa kuin kivi
<Mirv> jollakulla on aina ongelmia kun päivittää, aika moitteeton se mun koneissa on ollut
<elias_a> Mirv: Tulipa mieleen yksi asia joka voi selittää sen minun päivitysongelmani ja UUID-hallinnan ongelmat.
<elias_a> Mirv: UUID-hallinta on muutenkin hieman ongelmallinen. Esim. sellainen tilanne jossa Transmissionilla lataa torrentit ulkoiselle levylle, irrottaa sen ja liittää uudestaan. Tulos: Transmission ei vaan osaa kirjoittaa sille levylle. Herjaa että ei ole oikeuksia.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-08-18
<Tegu> hah, yritin päivittää 14.04.5 -> 16.04.1, mutta se valitt jotain virheistä lopussa. nyt se on vissiin jossain kummallisessa välitilassa, jossa esim. uname -a antaa kerneliks 3.13  :P pitäis varmaa suosiolla vetää puhdas asennus
<Tekno_> tai sit windows
<Tegu> joo, se ois munkataselle kädelle parempi varmaa
<ninnnu> "Jotai virheitä" on aina paras rapo
<ninnnu> ihan hyvä perussääntö on että jos isossa päivityksessä tulee virheitä niin viimeinen asia mitä tehdään on bootti..
<Tegu> ninnnu: jeps. jäi tosiaa lisäämättä, et tossa kohtaa tein virheen
<Tegu> eli en kaivanu niitä virheitä
#ubuntu-fi 2016-08-20
<funkyheadgirl> helou
<Guest123> Terve, tulin hieman utelemaan/kysymään neuvoa, eli haluaisin päästä kokonaan eroon Windows-käyttiksistä ja mietin että mikä olisi "aloittelijalle" paras distro?
<ernie77> ubuntu on ainakin helppo asentaa.
<hahlo_cloud> *buntu tietenkin :) lieneekö noilla paljon eroa keskenään
<Guest123> No Ubuntua on kyllä kehuttu ^^
<Guest123> Samoin tosin Linux Mintiä myös
<Guest123> Valinnan vaikeutta :I
<Mirv> Mint on käytännössä Ubuntu johon muutama kaveri on väsännyt omaa ulkonäköä, asetusohjelmia ym., mutta toimivat Ubuntun ulkopuolella toisin kuin nämä Kubuntu, Ubuntu GNOME yms vaihtoehdot
<Mirv> että loppujen lopuksi mikä näyttää kivoimmalta
<Echramath> Unity on vähän ihmeellinen viritys aina kun siihen törmää, se Ubuntun vakiotyöpöytä siis
<Echramath> (ei kai ne sitä vielä korvanneet millään?)
<Guest123> Juujuu
<Echramath> XFCE on sillä tapaa mukava konservatiivinen härveli
<Tomin> itse taidan jatkossa suosia muille asennettuna Gnomen perinteistä tilaa (taitaa olla flashbackin nimellä, joissain yhteyksissä), jos koneessa on kovin heikko OpenGL (harvemmin on kyllä) niin sit pidän ne ehkä vielä XFCE:ssä
<Tomin> omassa koneessa käytän mielummin tavallista Gnomea
<_nothing_> Noniin
<_nothing_> Olen se äskeinen "Guest123"
<Echramath> Gnomessa mua taisi jossain vaiheessa ruveta harmittamaan joku asia mikäli poistettu hämmentämästä käyttäjiä, mutta tästä on toki n+4 vuotta
<Tomin> siinä tapauksessa kannattaa kokeilla uudestaan, se on saanut aika paljon kaikenlaista lisää ja laajennokset tuo kivoja juttuja myös
<mjr> joko xfce osaa hajoilematta useat näytöt...
<ninnnu> Echramath: toi trendi on ollu olemassa jotai 10v, eiköhän sama jatku vielä
<_nothing_> Ensimmäinen tyhmä kymysys, saako tosta "perusjakelu" Ubuntusta tehtäväpaneelin tuolta vasemmalta alas? =)
<ninnnu> ei
<_nothing_> Hmm..
<_nothing_> Eli sen voisi muuttaa tämän sivuston ohjelmilla, esim tuo "Docky" ? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/you-choose-the-best-dock-for-ubuntu-poll
<Tomin> oikeastaan nuo lisäävät uuden palkin
<Tomin> mutta käsittääkseni uusimmassa ubuntussa tuon vasemman laidan palkin voi siirtää alas, en ole kokeillut mutta: http://www.howtogeek.com/251616/how-to-move-the-unity-desktops-launcher-to-the-bottom-of-your-screen-on-ubuntu-16.04/
<_nothing_> Hmh..
<_nothing_> Ei näemmä kauhean vaikeaa
<_nothing_> Mahtaakohan se toimia silti "normaalisti" että saa siihen esim vaikka VLC-mediasoittimen pikakuvakkeeksi?
<Mirv> joo saa nykyään alas ja toimii muuten normaalisti
<_nothing_> Kiitoksia, ensimmäinen oppi meni kaaliin :D
<Mirv> käytän kyllä ite vasemmalla, kokeilin alhaalla mutta vasemmalla jättää ohjelmille enemmän pystytilaa ja muutenkin kun on tottunut
<_nothing_> Jees
<_nothing_> Mietin tässä että pitäiskö värkätä dual-boottia Win 7n kera
<_nothing_> Katselen tässä siis että mitkä Steam pelini toimivat "varmasti" Linuxilla..
<ninnnu> Mulla oli pitkään dual-boot, mutta totesin että pelejä varten sinne toiselle puolelle tuli raahauduttua lähinnä pari kertaa vuodessa
<ninnnu> Riippuu tietty mitä pelaa ja mistä tykkää
<ninnnu> Ja kui paljon jaksaa tunkata että saa jonkun pelin toimimaan (jos saa, esim. Overwatch on toistaiseksi puhdas tappio)
<_nothing_> Tuohon on vähän vaikeata vastata, pelaan vähän mitä sattuu :P
<_nothing_> Sanotaan vaikka niin että pääasiassa "kevyitä" pelejä ettei mitään Codeja jne
<ninnnu> Paras tapa tietty nähdä nää toimivuushommat on asentaa Steam
<ninnnu> Linuxilla noi Linuxissa toimivat on listattu erikseen
<ninnnu> mulla 146 peliä 214:stä on tuettu, mutta toisaalta oon muutaman vuoden ajan ostanu hyvin valikoivasti (ei Linux-tukea -> ei ostoa, ellei ole joku erityisen uniikki ja pähee pelimekaniikka)
<_nothing_> Oukei
<_nothing_> Heitin Steamiin "games for linux"
<ninnnu> http://steam.bravehost.com/
<_nothing_> Mjoo
<_nothing_> Aika paljon on näemmä vain Win =/
<_nothing_> Jahas, boottia
<_nothing_> Dodi
<_nothing_> Mitenköhän tämä nyt onnistuisi, eli miulla on Win 7 asennettuna Crucialin 250gb ssd-asemalle(plus Fallout 4) ja sitten tavallinen teran hdd jossa muutama Steam peli ja varmuuskopiot, niin pääsiskö helpoimmalla jos ostaisi kokonaan uuden kovon pelkästään Ubuntua varten että ei tarttis mitään partitioida ite?
<mjr> olishan se jossain määrin suoraviivaisempaa
<mjr> jos ei nyt välttämättä tarpeen
<_nothing_> Ajattelin et ostais jonkun halvan 120gb ssdn
<_nothing_> Mitenköhän mahtaa asennus sitten onnistua, 2012 kasannut tän koneen
<Echramath> Olishan se ainakin nopeampaa
<Echramath> Ja helposti
<Echramath> Joudut vaan syyttään mistä se boottaa
<Akuli> osiointihan menee yleensä ihan sujuvasti, varsinkin kun on windows 7 tai vanhempi
<_nothing_> Echramath, eikös tolla tavalla saa kuitenkin dual-bootin?
<_nothing_> Vai pittääkö se olla samalla levyllä?
<Akuli> joo, dual-boot onnistuu ihan yhtä hyvin yhdellä tai kahdella levyllä
<Echramath> Saapi kyllä
<_nothing_> Huva huva
<_nothing_> Heh, täytyy sitten varmaan maanantaina ryhtyä ostopuuhiin
<ninnnu> Toisin ku Windows, aubuntu asentuu ihan mielellään ihan mille lätylle, kuha vain on riittävästi bittejä
<ninnnu> ei tuu "mee roskiin" tyyppisiä härlviheitä jos kehtaa ehdottaa jotain muuta kuin primärilevyä
<_nothing_> =)
<Akuli> voit vaikka asentaa kovalevylle, siirtää sen toiseen koneeseen ja painaa virtanappia
<Akuli> toimii
<_nothing_> Heh
<_nothing_> Tuo mietityttää myös, mitä selainta "kannattaisi" käyttää?
<Akuli> riippuu keneltä kysyy :D
<_nothing_> No vaikka näin tietoturvan kannalta ^^
<Akuli> sanoisin että mikä tahansa ilman flashiä
<Akuli> esim chromium tai firefox
<_nothing_> Firefoxia oon tottunut käyttämään Win puolella
<Akuli> se toimiikin sitten samaan tapaan ubuntussa :)
<Akuli> taitaa tulla ubuntun mukana
<_nothing_> Näemmä juu
<_nothing_> Sitten se tärkein, saako Ubuntussa helpolla toimimaan Spotifyn?
<_nothing_> Tämmöttiis löysin: https://www.spotify.com/fi/download/linux/
<Akuli> joo, saa
<_nothing_> Jeij
<Akuli> mun 14.04:ssä täytyi jopa copy-pastettaa komentoja viralliselta sivustolta :D
<Akuli> 16.04:ssä saattaa olla valmiiks jossain
<_nothing_> Jees
<Akuli> ahaa näköjään ei ole muuttunut
<Akuli> vieläkin samat ohjeet https://www.spotify.com/fi/download/linux/
<Echramath> Se jopa toimii nykyään se Spotify eikä jähmetä 2/3 käynnistyskerroista
<mjr> kas, lts-päivitys toimi
<Echramath> Sen kanssa kyllä kannattaa opetella virtuaalikonsoliin vaihto
<Akuli> :D
<Akuli> spotifyn kanssa en oikeastaan ole koskaan tarvinnut
<Echramath> Eli ctrl-alt-f1 ja alt-f7 tuo takaisin
<Echramath> Sitten kirjautuu sinne ja killall -15 spotify
<Akuli> eiks signaali 15 eli SIGTERM ole oletus
<Echramath> Hmmm onhan se
<Akuli> oho
<Akuli> less ei pilaa päätettä jos sen suspendaa
<Echramath> Mut jotenkin se onnistui tosiaan jumittamaan hiiren ja näppiksen graafisella puolella niin ettei mitään pysty tekemään
<Akuli> rami täynnä?
<Akuli> mulle on usein käynyt niin kun joku oma hieno ohjelma jumittuu kivasti :D
<Echramath> Ei kun käyttöliittymä jotenkin jäässä
<_nothing_> Eipä tuo Spotify oikein toimi kunnolla Wintöötilläkään :I
<Akuli> 14.04:ssä on mulla aina pyörinyt kuten pitääkin
<Akuli> ainoa ongelma on ollut tummat teemat, koska spotify käyttää tietenkin puoliksi teemojen värejä ja puoliksi omia värejä
<Echramath> Noissa vanhoissa versioissa oli semmoista että se ei vaan ladannut puolta sivuista
<Echramath> Ei hakutuloksia, ei artistisivuja jne
<Akuli> kerran löysin netistä listan suomalaisista radiokanavista netissä mitä voi toistaa vlc:llä, sen jälkeen en ole tarvinnut spotifyta
<_nothing_> Ite tykkään Spotifystä
<Echramath> Radiotahan tulee radioaalloilla
<Akuli> paitti jos on liian laiska :D
#ubuntu-fi 2016-08-21
<_nothing_> Mistä helvatusta saan Steamidn selville
<ninnnu> sitä linux-peliselvitys-virveliä varten?
<_nothing_> Juuh
<ninnnu> sille riittää että laitat siihen hakuun urlin sun steam-profiiliin
<ninnnu> tai näin ymmärsin
<_nothing_> Mjuu.. Oletko itse sitä koittanut?
<ninnnu> en
<_nothing_> Linkitit mulle haittaohjelma-sivun =)
<ninnnu> Internet sano että se on ihan hyvä
<ninnnu> kävin kattomassa etusivua
<puhuri> onkos minidlna nykyään ainoa suunnilleen ylläpidetty ei-graafinen dlna-palvelin?
<_nothing_> Miten huvin Ubuntu pärjää näyttiksen kanssa? Näyttis siis asus strix 960 gtx
<Echramath> Eiköhän se pelaa niillä poropietariajureilla, avoimista ei voi sanoa
<_nothing_> Tämmösen listan löysin : http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<_nothing_> Tommonen varmaan sit tullee tilattua : https://www.jimms.fi/fi/Product/Show/120951/suv400s37-120g/kingston-120gb-ssdnow-uv400-ssd-levy-2_5-sata-iii-550-350-mb-s-stand-alone
<Falson> Meinaatko laittaa Ubuntun siihen?
<_nothing_> Falson, näin ajattelin, en tiedä kannattaako tota mun data-kovoa alkaa osioimaan
<Falson> Joo hyvin pyörii varmasti, jos oot läppärillä, niin muista laittaa swappia enemmän kun muistia on
<Falson> Pöytäkoneella en ite laittais yhtään swappia jos on muistia 8gb tai enemmän
<_nothing_> Pöytäkone kyseessä, keskusmuistia on vaan se 8gb
<Falson> Hyvin pärjää ilman swappia, kestää ssd pitempään kun jättää swapin pois tai jos osioi swapin, niin vähentää sen käyttöä
<_nothing_> Okok
<_nothing_> Heh, hain muuten kirjastosta "Linuxin peruskirjan" vuodelta 2011 :I
<Falson> Suosittelen Linux-Käsikirja by Wille Kuutti
<Falson> Varmaan tuo kirja on kans ihan ok, mutta nykyään on systemd eli voit joutua skippaamaan osat sivuista
<_nothing_> Falson, juurikin tuo kirja kyseessä =)
<_nothing_> Tuli eilen melkein 100+ sivua luettua
<_nothing_> Gentoo-osiot skippasin
<Falson> Joo se on ihan pätevä kirja, tosiaan systemd:tä se ei käsittele ikävä kyllä
<_nothing_> Falson, laitappa joku helppo linkki josta voi tuosta lukea
<Falson> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/systemd
<_nothing_> Vähän on hepreaa meikäläiselle :P
<_nothing_> Nooh, kai sitä joskus oppii
<ninnnu> Peruskäyttäjän ei oikeastaan tarvi välittää systemd:stä
<ninnnu> GTX960 toimii ihan hyvin, mullaki on.
<ninnnu> Tarvii vain asentaa NVidian virallinen ajuri, sitä saatetaan jopa ehdottaa ekassa bootissa
<_nothing_> Huva tietää =)
<_nothing_> ninnnu, ihan uteliaisuudesta, mikä malli näyttis?
<ninnnu> En mä piirivalmistajaa muista, eikä sillä ole ollut ikinä merkitystä
<_nothing_> Oueki, ite ostin Asuksen sen semipassiivisuuden takia
<ninnnu> Kuittien mukaan MSI:n tuote
<ninnnu> "GTX 960 Gaming 100ME, 2GB GDDR5, PCI-E 3.0"
<_nothing_> Omassa on 4gb
<_nothing_> Tota ennen oli Palitin 670 gtx ja juma siitä lähti ääntä
#ubuntu-fi 2017-08-15
<elias_a> Onko tietoa että pitäisikö winusb:n tukea boottaavan tikun tekoa xp:stä vai ei?
<elias_a> Pahoittelen offtopicia mutta pitäisi saada tulille vanha rauta, jossa on sarjaportti.
<elias_a> Tein tikun, boottasin ja saan virheilmoituksen error: file '/bootmgr' not found
<elias_a> En tajua viittaako tuo tikun hakemistorakenteeseen vai kiintolevyn hakemistorakenteeseen.
<elias_a> Kiintolevyllä on vanha Ubuntu, jonka voi jyrätä. Olisko apuja?
<elias_a> Jahas. Ilmeisesti pitääkin olla winhotuksen ymmärtämiä osioita kiintolevyllä: https://superuser.com/questions/432625/bootmgr-is-missing-for-windows-xp
<elias_a> Se on sitten laitettava UBCD kehiin.
<elias_a> No voihan nyt p....
<elias_a> https://github.com/unetbootin/unetbootin/issues/86
<elias_a> Voisiko joku muu vahvistaa tuon ^
<elias_a> Minulla ainakin tuo pitää kutinsa Ubuntu 16.04:ssa.
<elias_a> Eli FAT32-tikun täytyy olla nimeltään myös FAT32, muuten ei toimi.
<elias_a> Oikeastaan en tiedä voiko nimi olla jokin muu mutta ilman nimeä ei onnistu.
<elias_a> Ja unetbootin ei onnistu kirjoittamaan toimivaa tikkua. Huoh...
<Mirv> elias_a: ubuntu-fi.org suosittaa pen drive linuxia https://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Ubuntu_USB-tikulle#Windows ja ubuntu.com näemmä jotain uutta Rufusta https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#1
<Mirv> Rufus siis lienee uusinta hottia
<Mirv> näkyyköhän noissa mitään XP-tuesta
<elias_a> Mirv: Kiitos! Aika outoa että tällaiset perusasiat ovat taas rikki...
<Mirv> elias_a: no Ubuntu muuttuu, jos noiden tikkusoftien tekijät eivät päivitä ohjelmistojaan niin sittä ne ovat lopulta rikki
<Mirv> oon mäkin aina välillä yllättynyt että Windowsille pitää joka toinen vuosi olla muuttamassa ohjeita
<Mirv> Rufuksessa mainittu XP-tuki
<elias_a> Juu niin näyttää. Koitanpa sitä.
<Mirv> esim kunnollinen UEFI-tuki vaatii uusia juttuja, unetbootinit yms kaikki rikki
<elias_a> Toi rufus pitää saada repoihin.
<Mirv> ei kai Windowsilla ole repoja?
<rhkfin> Mirv: joo, tosi huonoja kokemuksia noista usb-imageista, turvallisin polttaa CD..
<Mirv> elias_a: Ubuntulla käytetään sitä mukana tulevaa softaa
<Mirv> rhkfin: joo se että Ubuntun oma työkalu ei toiminut ristiin versioilla oli aika murheenkryyni
<Mirv> kun oli eri isolinux-versiot
<elias_a> Mirv: Luulin Linux-softaksi.
<Mirv> elias_a: luulin että pyysit XP:llä toimivaa kirjoitussoftaa
<elias_a> Mirv: Se Ubuntun softapa ei toimi.
<Mirv> elias_a: jos oot Ubuntussa niin löytyy nimellä "Käynnistyslevyn luonti"
<elias_a> Nimenomaan se ei toimi.
<Mirv> elias_a: oon tehnyt 16.04:lla ainakin monia 16.04/16.04.1/16.04.2/16.04.3-tikkuja jotka ovat kaikki toimineet sekä UEFI- että vanhoissa koneissa
<Mirv> elias_a: 14.04:lla ei voi tehdä 16.04-tikkua
<elias_a> Mirv: Se käynnistyslevyn luonti ei suostu käsittelemään UBCD.isoa.
<elias_a> En siis ole tekemässä Ubuntu-tikkua vaan Ultimate Boot CD-tikkua.
<Mirv> elias_a: ahaa no se on sitten ihan eri asia joo
<elias_a> Mirv: Ei meinaa onnistua ei sitten millään. Komentorivi mukaan lukien.
<elias_a> Niin ja imagen tarkistussummakin täsmää. :O
<Mirv> joo ei ole kokemusta. näemmä ei kovin "Ultimate" kun ei tue UEFI-koneita lainkaan ..
<elias_a> Pitää keksiä joku konsti jolla saa vanhan thinkpadin pata-levyn formatoitua.
<elias_a> Ainoa kone, jossa on sarjaportti ja pitäisi saada oskilloskooppiin kiinni jokin kone.
<Mirv> joo on se aika ultimate näemmä työkaluvalikoimaltaan
<elias_a> Ja se ainoa USB-sarjaportti -sovitin on jossain lainassa.
<Mirv> elias_a: kuulostaisi että voisi olla CD/DVD-asema, kirjoita sellainen?
<Mirv> jos löytyy levy...
<elias_a>  Ja ehjä kirjoittava asema...
<Mirv> jaa niin jos siinä koneessa ei ole kirjoittavaa
<elias_a> Eiköhän tässä jokin yhdistelmä keksitä, jolla homma onnistuu.
<rhkfin> https://askubuntu.com/questions/938606/dwarf-fortress-starting-during-apt-get-upgrade
<rhkfin> Aika mielenkiintoinen :D
<Mirv> hah hah
<Mirv> aika hyvä
<Wapsi> no aika looginen selitys kyllä
<rhkfin> Wapsi: kyllä :)
<Echramath> Ny on mysteeri
<Echramath> Ei meinaa tulla kuvaa ellei vaihda virtuaalikonsolia
<Echramath> ts. ennen kuin ne ovat olemassa
<Echramath> Edes bios ei huutele mitään
<gildean> miten vaihdat virtuaalikonsolia jos kone ei boottaa?
<Echramath> Kone boottaa, kuvaa ei tule
<Echramath> Kaapeli tuskin löysällä, koska nyt toimii erinomaisesti taas
<tale> Kun ifconfig näyttää RX ja TX eli interfacen siirtämä data, niin milloin nuo laskurit nollautuvat?
<Echramath> Olisko ne 32-bittisiä?
<Echramath> Jaa mitä ifconfig on deprikoitunut?
<gildean> joo, pitää käyttää vaan ip:tä
<puhuri> ja netstatin tilalla ss:ää
<elias_a> Täytyy sanoa että Multisystem-niminen live-tikkujen teko-ohjelma on mitä mainioin!
<elias_a> No eipä se tuonkaan kanssa ole elo mitään juhlaa. Kehuin liian aikaisin.
<elias_a> Kaipa tässä kohta täytyy luovuttaa. Koko päivä on mennyt tapellessa yhden XP:n asennuksen kanssa. Vaan mitäs tilasin...
<Talikka> onko vanhoja levykkeitä ja asemia? Voisi kai jonkin verkko-linuxin käynnistää.
#ubuntu-fi 2017-08-16
<elias_a> Operaatio "kytke oskilloskooppi sarjaportittomaan koneeseen" jatkuu.
<elias_a> Nyt tapellaan sitten sen kanssa, että minulla olevaa Moxa-merkkista RS-sovitinta ei saa toimimaanVirtualboxissa.
<elias_a> Muut USB-laitteet toimivat enkä ihan ensimmäistä kertaa väännä näitä. Sovittimen winkkariajurit ovat ihan kuraa.
<elias_a> Tietäisikö joku jonkun USB-RS232 -sovittimen, joka toimisi varmasti niin, että host-käyttis on Ubuntu ja guestina on WinXP?
<mjr> eksä voi laittaa virtualboxin näyttämään sen sarjaporttina guestille sen sijaan että forwaisit usb-laitteen?
<puhuri> https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch03.html#serialports
<puhuri> samaa meinasin ehdottaa, winkkaripuolella USB-sarjaportit on täyttä kuraa mutta linuxissa yleensä toimivat heittämällä
<mjr> jep
<Wapsi> mul ei oo COM-porttiin kytkettävä ir-vastaanotin toiminu ~millään kokeilemallani USB-RS232 -adapterilla
<Wapsi> lueskelin joskus, että se ei olis edes mahdollista noilla halvoilla adaptereilla
<mjr> joo mulla on käsitys että moni ei välttämättä esim. tue standardijännitetasoja
<elias_a> mjr: Enpäs ole suoraan sanoen edes ollut tietoinen moisesta mahdollisuudesta.
<puhuri> ir-vastaanottimessa onkin portin "väärinkäyttöä" eli kontrollisignaaleilla pelataan mikä toimii vain emolevyllä olevassa portissa
<elias_a> Tälle kyseiselle värkille joku on vääntänyt githubiin linux-ajurin ja sen kääntäminen ja asentaminen kyllä onnistui. Mites mä nyt sitten etenen että saan sen näkymään guestille com-porttina?
<puhuri> jos se näkyy sulla jonain /dev/ttyUSB0 (ttyACM0 tms ttyMOKA0) niin sitten tuon ohejeen mukaan vaan
<elias_a> puhuri: Oukkei. Kokeillaanpa. Kiitos!
<elias_a> Ai niin - kuvaan tietty kuuluu se, että valmistaja lupaa linux-ajurit. Uusin versio vain on 3.x-kerneleille. :P
<elias_a> Eikä syslogia tarkastellessa näytä kyllä kovin lohdulliselta tämä tilanne: https://pastebin.com/dpXKsqfS
<elias_a> Minusta vaikuttaa aika epätoivoiselta yritykseltä... :P
<elias_a> Ilmeisesti joku vanha Modemmanager-viritys vielä sotkee asioita entisestään.
<puhuri> ei siitä modemmanagerista kanata välittää (korkeitaan tuhoaa sen skoopin, joten ehkä poistaa asennus) mutta tuo taitaa näkyä ihan /dev/ttyUSB0
<elias_a> Joo niinpä tuo taitaa näkyä. Jatkan myöhemmin. Nyt naamankampaustauko. :P
<Tomin> ei liene paras paikka kysyä, mutta miten lie mozvoikon tilanne FX 57:ssa? Näkyy nyt olevan Perinteinen-merkintä tuossa, joten oletettavasti tuo ei toimi enää sitten
<GrishNak> Kysynpä nyt tätä kautta, eli sain Cairo Dockin asennettua, mutta kun laitan Firefoxin täysruudulle niin tuo oikean yläkulman kello jää näkyville, mitenköhän sen saisi pois/piiloutumaan?
<GrishNak> Ahaa, nyt sain, olen taitava ^_^
#ubuntu-fi 2017-08-18
<GrishNak> elias_a, mitä et ymmärtänyt?
<elias_a> GrishNak: 1) mitä tarkoittaa "kopioin muistitikulta 2
<elias_a>                   tekstitiedosta"
<elias_a> GrishNak: Ja mitä "laitoinkin ne vahingossa Spotifyn salasana täppääb"
<GrishNak> Eli muistitikulla on 2 tekstitiedostoa, jotka ajattelin kopioida omaan home kansioon, eli painoin copy niihin, sitten ajatuksissani laitoin Spotifyn päälle ja laitoin vahingossa nuo 2 tekstitiedostoa siihen Spotifyn kirjautumiskohtaan salasanan tilalle noin että tuli nuo 2 tekstitiedostoa siihen salasanan sijaan
<Laodikea> Eikö ne tiedostot sitten ole siellä muistitikulla?
<Laodikea> edelleen
<GrishNak> Onon, mutta salasanan sijaan siihen tuli /home/user/Documents/Test eikä salasana
<Laodikea> Mistä siis pitäisi saada luettua tekstit?
<Laodikea> jos tiedostot ovat edelleen muistitikulla, niin sieltähän ne pääsee lukemaan
<GrishNak> Niin, mutta mietin siis sitä että pääseekö joku ulkopuolinen nyt lukemaan noita tekstitiedostoja
<Laodikea> jaa ei
<Laodikea> tyhjennä vain salasanakenttä ja kirjoita siihen oikea salasana
<GrishNak> No siis pistin eka vahingossa tuon kopiorimpsun, sen jälkeen Spotify sanoi että salasana ei ole oikea, ja sitten laitoin oikean salasanan
<Laodikea> aivan, ei ne tiedostot sillä tavoin mihinkään lähteneet
<ninnnu> Spotifylle lähti korkeintaan tiedostopolut. Ja jos Spotifyllä joku ny edes pääsee lukemaan niitä niin Spotifyn tietoturva on paskaa koska vääriäkään salasanoja ei pitäs logittaa
<elias_a> Ilmakos en ymmärtänyt selitystä. Kyse oli siis tiedostopolusta eikä itse tiedoston sisällöstä...
<elias_a> GrishNak: Jos näin on, sinulla ei ole mitään hätää.
<Laodikea> Multa jäi "joku" lukematta alkuperäisestä viestistä, se olisi avannut selitystä
<GrishNak> elias_a, juu, pahoittelen että kirjoitin epäselvästi
<elias_a> GrishNak: Eipä mitään. Pääasia että sait vastauksen!
<GrishNak> Juuh, nyt tietää ettei tartte tota enää panikoida :D
<GrishNak> Mutta kiitos taas elias_a , Laodikea ja ninnnu  =)
<pesasa> Joo, tyypillisesti, jos tiedostohallinnasta valitsee tiedostolle "copy", riippuu lähinnä vastaanottavasta päästä, mitä sille pastetessa tehdään. Jos kohde on pelkkä tekstikenttä, niin ei sinne tule kuin tiedoston polku.
<pesasa> Voit vaikka kokeilla pasteamalla tekstieditoriin.
<pesasa> Yleisesti asioita copy-pastetessa sinne leikepöydälle menee toisinaan dataa useammassakin muodossa.
<pesasa> Esimerkiksi web-sivulta kopioitaessa voi siellä olla sama sisältö vaikka html:nä ja plain-text-muotoisena. Riippuu sitten, mihin liitetään, että tulevatko muotoilut (html) mukaan vaan vain pelkkä teksti.
#ubuntu-fi 2018-08-13
<ansa> test
#ubuntu-fi 2018-08-14
<Hejkki> lol
<Karvizzz> lol
<hahlo> mol
<kirvesAxe> nol
#ubuntu-fi 2018-08-15
<Talikka> Versiopäivityksen jälkeen osa GIMP-toiminnallisuudesta (tiedostomuototuki)  hävisi, ja muitakin ongelmia tuli. Kaveri tuumaili palaavansa vanhaan järjestelmään, mutta emme vielä ehtineet yhdessä kokeilla.
<Mirv> 16.04 -> 18.04 meni eilen mulla ihan hyvin kun sitä alettiin tarjota
<Mirv> GIMPistä en osaa sanoa kun käytän snap-versiota koska siellä uusi 2.10
<ninnnu> tiedostomuototuki?
<ninnnu> meinaaatko tallennus muuhun kuin Gimpin omaan muotoon? Avainsana on "vie"
<puhuri> toi hämäsi itseäkin jonkun päivityksen yhteydessä mutta ihan loogista koska tallentaessa png/jpg muotoon häviää osa informaatiosta verrattuna omaan tiedostomuotoon
<puhuri> ja sitten kun tulee dialogi "muutokset kuvaan vitsi.jpg viimeisen 56 tunnin ajalta menetetään" hämää, onneksi se kertoo, että "viety nimelle opintotuki.jpg" jos ei ole muutettu viemisen jälkeen
<Mirv> varmaan elämäni eka kerta kun odotin LTS-päivitystä siihen asti että sitä virallisesti alettiin tarjota. päivitin eilen.
<Mirv> nyt on hw-dekoodaus näemmä kohdillaan, kun H.265 10-bit HDR 4K -video näkyy ruudulla vieden yhdeltä CPU:lta noin 30% tehoja
<Mirv> testataas youtubesta vielä jokin vastaava VP9 myös
<Mirv> no joo, VP9 10-bit 4K 60fps sekin 35%...
#ubuntu-fi 2018-08-16
<hahlo> Kicked by @appservice-irc:matrix.org ai tuolla on tuollainenkin ominaisuus
#ubuntu-fi 2018-08-17
<Mirv> Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS Finnish Remix julkaistu taas, laittakaa jakoon torrent-clientteihinne alempi magnet-linkki lataussivulta https://www.ubuntu-fi.org/lataa-ubuntu/
#ubuntu-fi 2018-08-18
<Talikka> Olikos uusi finnishremix jo olemassa? Ottaisin torrentoitavaksi.
<Laodikea> Joo, on se. Mirv linkkasi eilen klo 15:57
<Laodikea> https://www.ubuntu-fi.org/lataa-ubuntu/
<Talikka> Huomenna on syntymäpäiväni. Paljon on ollut kommelluksia. Yritän nyt saada elämäni järjestykseen. Voisin aloittaa ryhtymällä oikeaksi shell-irkkaajaksi myös Freenodessa.
#ubuntu-fi 2019-08-14
<Mirv> laittakaas taas uus Ubuntu Finnish Remix lataukseen+jakoon sivulta https://www.ubuntu-fi.org/lataa-ubuntu/
<ansa> latas aika nopsasti
<Mirv> kiva
